# ♢ ☾ Chibi ☆ Chibi Shop☽ ☄ Chibi Pixels ☄ Slots 5/5 ☄ CLOSED ♢



## Chibi.Hoshi

*♢ ☾ Chibi ☆ Chibi Shop☽ ☄ Chibi Pixels ☄ Slots 5/5 ☄ CLOSED ♢*






Taste me, examples.




























*More examples, click here!*

*Streaming: OFFLINE*​





aleshapie - Animated
Paid
MC4pros - Animated
Paid
ADanishMuffin - Still
Paid
Apple2012  - Animated
Paid
Laudine - Animated
Paid






*Singles*
Alone, but adorably cute.





*Animated:* 250 tbt bells
I bounce, and I blink.





*Still:* 150 tbt bells
I think this little fella has been paralyzed by Pikachu. Pikachu not included.

*Doubles/Couples*
Come join me pal!





_Holding Hands option used Above._
*Animated:* 500 tbt bells





_Holding Hands option used Above._
*Still:* 300 tbt bells

*Let me know if you want the characters facing each other, side by side, and with or without holding hands.* 





*Extra/s:*





These are things held in hand, emotions, hearts, speech bubbles and ground panels.
Pretty much, anything that is an add on!​













_Animated used Above._
*Held in hand:* 50 - 100 tbt bells
From candy, to flowers, to other things such as weapons or swords. Wac-ha! Whatever you like, let me know. Depending on the size and difficulty of the object, depends on the price. Let me know when you order!





_Animated used Above._
*Heart:* 50 tbt bells
A little heart above the Chibi's head. How lovely.





_Animated used Above._
*Balloons:* 50 tbt bells
You want it plain round, sweet heart, or a bouncing bunny on Easter? Let me know and the color.​
N/A
*Emotions:* N/A

N/A
*Speech Bubbles:* N/A





_Animated used Above._
*Ground Panels:* 50 tbt bells
From each seasons, to what ground suits you, you pick! Water, lava, or stone, even galaxies of space (if that is even ground) you got it! Whatever you like, let me know. I'll make it surface.

*If you have anything else in mind, let me know to see if it is possible and we can negotiate a price.* 











Please copy and paste the form in a new post, fill it out when you order.
*● What is Line Color?* This is the line color of the pixel, examples: [Click Me!]. You can pick any color you like, it is not limited to the examples.



		HTML:
	

[B]Single/Double: [/B]
[B]Animated/Still: [/B]
[B]Reference/s: [/B]
[B]Extra/s: [/B]
[B]Line Color: [/B]
[B]Eye Color: [/B]
[B]Price: [/B]
[B]Notes: [/B]








Your account must have 100 posts or more.
First come, first serve.
*One* order (One Single or One Double) per order.
Pay first after order is *accepted* by me.
If order is not paid within 24 hours, the order is removed.
Please don't rush me.
If you have any questions, feel free to ask!











N/A​


----------



## kassie

Yay I got a slot <3 Do I post a ref now? Or later? c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> Yay I got a slot <3 Do I post a ref now? Or later? c:


Post it here, I don't mind.


----------



## sej

Oh and by the way, I'd like it animated for 250 TBT please


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Oh and by the way, I'd like it animated for 250 TBT please


Yup. I haven't forgotten. You're up there.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yup. I haven't forgotten. You're up there.



Thank you so much! 
Omg I can't wait!


----------



## kassie

Okay. :] I'll also send the TBT~ Since I don't know if you prefer before or after and I don't mind sending first. c:

Reference:


Spoiler:  



...It's a terrible reference I know :c but it's all I have at the moment:





Here's a drawing of my mayor done by Allison that might help with reference:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> Okay. :] I'll also send the TBT~ Since I don't know if you prefer before or after and I don't mind sending first. c:
> 
> Reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's a terrible reference I know :c but it's all I have at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a drawing of my mayor done by Allison that might help with reference:


Thank you. I haven't decided yet on when to pay. Sorry. ^^;
And thank you for the bells and the little extra.

I'll do yours right after I finish Sej's. The references are fine.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I would love one, will post ref in a sec : D

Would love an animated and if you do OC's will add them and you can just surprise me with either Mayor or OC xD refs:

Kairi Amakura (OC): [X]

Aerith Tanaka (OC): [X]

Mayor Kairi: [X]

Will add extra if any are too detailed : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I would love one, will post ref in a sec : D
> 
> Would love an animated and if you do OC's will add them and you can just surprise me with either Mayor or OC xD refs:
> 
> Kairi Amakura (OC): [X]
> 
> Aerith Tanaka (OC): [X]
> 
> Mayor Kairi: [X]
> 
> Will add extra if any are too detailed : )


So you would like me to make all 3? Hm...  I'll let it off this once. 
It will take me sometime but I can do that.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Are you going to do that now on Christmas eve and Christmas?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So you would like me to make all 3? Hm...  I'll let it off this once.
> It will take me sometime but I can do that.



Oh my I would love that xD I can even add a large extra if you do that<3 *holiday hugs* And definitely take off for the holidays if needed ; )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Are you going to do that now on Christmas eve and Christmas?


Eh now. I'm not doing it on Christmas unless I have time. That's family time man. 

Am I still making you one lol.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my I would love that xD I can even add a large extra if you do that<3 *holiday hugs* And definitely take off for the holidays if needed ; )


Alright hehe. You can send extra when they are finished. Pay as much as you think it is worth. 
You want to pay the 750 tbt bells now or later?

*holiday hugs*


----------



## sej

I have payed you as it says pay first on front page


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> I have payed you as it says pay first on front page


Got it. Thank you <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh now. I'm not doing it on Christmas unless I have time. That's family time man.
> 
> Am I still making you one lol.
> 
> 
> Alright hehe. So uh, you want to send over the other 500 tbt bells so I don't forget lol. Sorry. You can send extra when they are finished. Pay as much as you think it is worth.
> 
> *holiday hugs*



Will be paying over 1k huhu, especially because these are so cute and in spirit of giving ;D sent 600 instead of 500, will send more after<<33


----------



## sej

I sent you a tip


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Will be paying over 1k huhu, especially because these are so cute and in spirit of giving ;D sent 600 instead of 500, will send more after<<33


*blushes*

Sorry I confused your order with selcouth lol. I just edited the post. I thought you already paid 300. I apologize. I'm all over the place. xx'
It's actually 750 tbt bells in full.

and ehhh! 1k?!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sent 1k total will tip after : ) And also have a very happy holidays<3

Edit- ahah my TBT sent typo oh well, me and hunting and pecking lead to those typos xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sent 1k total will tip after : ) And also have a very happy holidays<3


Oh my goodness. You didn't have to! xx;;
Thank you, and happy holidays to you too <3

-----

Thank you for the tip Sej. Where are all these bells coming from?!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness. You didn't have to! xx;;
> Thank you, and happy holidays to you too <3



Oh yes I did 8D I rarely give enough through the holidays, why not start here : )
And thanks so much, I celebrate Christmas Eve (mom's Swedish) so we are getting a simple, but enjoyable feast : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh yes I did 8D I rarely give enough through the holidays, why not start here : )
> And thanks so much, I celebrate Christmas Eve (mom's Swedish) so we are getting a simple, but enjoyable feast : D


Thank you so much #><#

It's Christmas here in 2 mins haha. Celebrates with my New Zealand and Filipino family later today.


----------



## kasane

Oooohhh cute!! >u<

Sadly no more slots left, it seems :/
I'll keep an eye out >:3

btw merry christmas <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Now it needs some animation.








KitsuneNikki said:


> Oooohhh cute!! >u<
> 
> Sadly no more slots left, it seems :/
> I'll keep an eye out >:3
> 
> btw merry christmas <3


Thank you <3

I'll be opening a new slot in a few mins. 
And merry Christmas to you too. Same time hehe.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you so much #><#
> 
> It's Christmas here in 2 mins haha. Celebrates with my New Zealand and Filipino family later today.



Ahhhh you're welcome<(^_^

Oh gosh, that sounds exciting, lucky with later time zones; I used to not sit still for Christmas haha, these days my presents are all hand-picked by me and I can relax the night before celebrating to wake up to some simple celebration : D

Really hope you have a great time ;D I know I shall be fuddled down with all my new games 8D


----------



## Punchy-kun

Also that gif is really cute. Good luck, but don't stress yourself. 


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you so much #><#
> 
> It's Christmas here in 2 mins haha. Celebrates with my New Zealand and Filipino family later today.



I'm practically family.. lol  *dreams*


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Now it needs some animation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you <3
> 
> I'll be opening a new slot in a few mins.
> And merry Christmas to you too. Same time hehe.



It looks amazing so far! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thank you Kairi-Kitten for the donation.



Punchy-kun said:


> Also that gif is really cute. Good luck, but don't stress yourself.
> 
> 
> I'm practically family.. lol  *dreams*


lol soon.
Thanks love <3



Sej said:


> It looks amazing so far!
> Merry Christmas!


Thank you and merry Christmas to you too.

------------------------

*Sej.*
Done and enjoy.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol soon.
> Thanks love <3
> 
> 
> Thank you and merry Christmas to you too.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> *Sej.*
> Done and enjoy.



Thank you!


----------



## Cam1

Ooh, could I have one, not animated?




thank you! Paying now.

EDIT: Wait is there a slot open? I thought so after reading front post but then I read through the thread and you make it sound like there isn't one.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PokeCam420 said:


> -snip-


There is, don't worry. 
Thank you.


----------



## Cam1

Thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl

These are super cool!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*selcouth*





Slot open.​


The Hidden Owl said:


> These are super cool!


Thank you.


----------



## kassie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *selcouth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slot open.​



Thank you so much! ♥ I love it,
& Happy Holidays!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> Thank you so much! ♥ I love it,
> & Happy Holidays!


Glad you like it. ^^
Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you too.

---

Thank you to selcouth for the donation.


----------



## kasane

May I reserve a slot for now? I can't post a reference right now because I'm outside


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Noo, all the slots are taken! I wish I had enough BTB to request one. These are amazing!

*Edit:* By the way, would you per chance take collectibles as payment? I don't have much BTB, but I have a some collectibles that would add up to 250 BTB (or more).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> May I reserve a slot for now? I can't post a reference right now because I'm outside


Sure. ^^



ADanishMuffin said:


> Noo, all the slots are taken! I wish I had enough BTB to request one. These are amazing!
> 
> *Edit:* By the way, would you per chance take collectibles as payment? I don't have much BTB, but I have a some collectibles that would add up to 250 BTB (or more).


I'll let you in this once. It's Christmas. ^^
What collectibles are you offering?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sure. ^^
> 
> 
> I'll let you in this once. It's Christmas. ^^
> 
> What collectibles are you offering?



I have some green and red candies. Would that suffice, or are you looking for other collectibles? If you are, I'll just post a bit to earn some BTB and come back later.

Also, thank you for the kind gesture, but I'll probably only be able to take it if you accept collectibles or if I can post enough to get around 20 BTB. (wow I sound really ungrateful and demanding sorry)


----------



## lizthemayor

Animated/Normal: Animated.
Reference/s:


Spoiler











Price: 250 - i think my sister sent payment already!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> I have some green and red candies. Would that suffice, or are you looking for other collectibles? If you are, I'll just post a bit to earn some BTB and come back later.
> 
> Also, thank you for the kind gesture, but I'll probably only be able to take it if you accept collectibles or if I can post enough to get around 20 BTB. (wow I sound really ungrateful and demanding sorry)


I'm pretty happy with some green candy. ^^
Blue and green candy are very much welcome haha. I'm letting you through since its Christmas. Just for you only. It's cool. 

So, whats your offer? Fill it out in the order form. 



lizthemayor said:


> Animated/Normal: Animated.
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: 250 - i think my sister sent payment already!


Yup, she did. Thank you. 
Accepted.

Thank you to your sister for the donation.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ah, thank you so very much! I'll fill up the order form shortly.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Ah, thank you so very much! I'll fill up the order form shortly.


You're welcome. Alright.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

*Animated/Normal: *Animated
*Reference/s:*


Spoiler



















*Price:* 2 Green Candies

Thanks so much for considering this! Feel free to simplify my character's clothes, since the pattern may be a bit difficult to replicate. Also, feel free to remove the glasses if you want.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> *Animated/Normal: *Animated
> *Reference/s:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* 2 Green Candies
> 
> Thanks so much for considering this! Feel free to simplify my character's clothes, since the pattern may be a bit difficult to replicate. Also, feel free to remove the glasses if you want.


Accepted. Send over the candies now if you wish as I would like the payment first. 
I'll find a way with the glasses and pattern I hope.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted. Send over the candies now if you wish as I would like payment first.
> I'll find a way with the glasses and pattern I hope.



I gifted the two green candies to you! 

Good luck and I hope that my request isn't too difficult.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> I gifted the two green candies to you!
> 
> Good luck and I hope that my request isn't too difficult.


Thank you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Kairi-Kitten - 1/3*





Still working on the other two. I hope its to your liking.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Kairi-Kitten - 1/3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on the other two. I hope its to your liking.​



OMG!!! : O It's adorable<(^_^)>Love the first one ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG!!! : O It's adorable<(^_^)>Love the first one ;D


Glad you like it, thank you. ^^


----------



## kasane

Thanks for holding my reserve ;w; <3

*Edit*

Animated/Normal: Animated please~
Reference/s: 



Spoiler: imadeanewonebecauseicantfindmyoldonecries








It's an outdated pic, but the eye colour is supposed to be black ;--;


Price: 250TBT

Is it possible for you to change the colour of the left eye after a one second interval? So in one second, it's black, and then in the next second it turns red and etc.? I'm more than willing to pay 250+ TBT if you're up to it! If you can't, then it's fine


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Thanks for holding my reserve ;w; <3
> 
> I'll post my reference in a minute, I'll edit this post c;


Hehe, no problem <3
Ok.



KitsuneNikki said:


> EDIT: Hold on I can't find it >_<


Take your time. I have plenty of orders.


----------



## kasane

Okie, edited the post :d


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Okie, edited the post :d





KitsuneNikki said:


> Animated/Normal: Animated please~
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: imadeanewonebecauseicantfindmyoldonecries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an outdated pic, but the eye colour is supposed to be black ;--;
> 
> 
> Price: 250TBT
> 
> Is it possible for you to change the colour of the left eye after a one second interval? So in one second, it's black, and then in the next second it turns red and etc.? I'm more than willing to pay 250+ TBT if you're up to it! If you can't, then it's fine


Accepted.

I can do that for the eyes, but I would like extra. How much are you thinking for extra? 100 tbt bells?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

AMG just noticed and if this is too difficult, but could you make my first one's eyes sky blue of any color of your choice : )? As with my ebony haired girl Purple/Pinkish and Mayor would be Ocean/Sea Blue xD If the color changing is too much then never you mind haha ;P

I don't want to overwork you<<33


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Shop Banner added
Extra Details added to order.​*
-----



Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG just noticed and if this is too difficult, but could you make my first one's eyes sky blue of any color of your choice : )? As with my ebony haired girl Purple/Pinkish and Mayor would be Ocean/Sea Blue xD If the color changing is too much then never you mind haha ;P
> 
> I don't want to overwork you<<33


I'll give it a go.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Shop Banner added
> Extra Details added to order.​*
> -----
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go.



Ah thank you, and if it's too troublesome I still love her as is : ) If necessary can also add TBT for the trouble xD


----------



## jessicat_197

These are super cute! Can't wait until a slot is open!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah thank you, and if it's too troublesome I still love her as is : ) If necessary can also add TBT for the trouble xD


lol you don't have to pay me more. It's up to you. You're welcome.



jessicat_197 said:


> These are super cute! Can't wait until a slot is open!


Thank you ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol you don't have to pay me more. It's up to you. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Thank you ^^



Ahaha I can still tip anyways 8D I always hate making any artist change anything even for RLC commishes lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahaha I can still tip anyways 8D I always hate making any artist change anything even for RLC commishes lol.


Well alright. But let me give you a taster first. ^^;

Is this what you looking for.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well alright. But let me give you a taster first. ^^;
> 
> Is this what you looking for.



Perfect<3<3 Absolutely what I wanted Augh thanks so much ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Perfect<3<3 Absolutely what I wanted Augh thanks so much ;D


Hehe no problem. I'll animate it now then. Give me a few mins. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe no problem. I'll animate it now then. Give me a few mins. ^^



Absolutely, take any of the time you need<3 And hope you take midnight+ off for Christmas : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Absolutely, take any of the time you need<3 And hope you take midnight+ off for Christmas : )


Done, and thank you.



Haha perhaps. 

----

Thank you to Kairi-Kitten for the tip. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Done, and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha perhaps.
> 
> ----
> 
> Thank you to Kairi-Kitten for the tip. ^^




Absolute cutest perfection<3<(^_^)>You are totally welcome and thank you : D


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted.
> 
> I can do that for the eyes, but I would like extra. How much are you thinking for extra? 100 tbt bells?



Of course!
Yeah I can do 350TBT c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Absolute cutest perfection<3<(^_^)>You are totally welcome and thank you : D


#><# You're welcome! Thank you again!


KitsuneNikki said:


> Of course!
> Yeah I can do 350TBT c:


Alright. Send it over then. ^^


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> #><# You're welcome! Thank you again!
> 
> Alright. Send it over then. ^^



Sent payment~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> #><# You're welcome! Thank you again!
> 
> Alright. Send it over then. ^^



Ahhh thank you too<(>_<)>And again as I celebrated today, hope you have a lovely and very Merry Christmas ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhh thank you too<(>_<)>And again as I celebrated today, hope you have a lovely and very Merry Christmas ;D


*hugs* and again, same goes for you too. Merry Christmas and happy holidays. ^^



KitsuneNikki said:


> Sent payment~


Thank you, and Merry Christmas to you too. ^^


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you, and Merry Christmas to you too. ^^



Thanks! Btw, I just realised that it's been one year since you joined TBT XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Thanks! Btw, I just realised that it's been one year since you joined TBT XD


lol yup. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *hugs* and again, same goes for you too. Merry Christmas and happy holidays. ^^
> 
> 
> Thank you, and Merry Christmas to you too. ^^



Uwah definitely was a wonderful Holiday this year for me : D And *huggles* thanks so much<3 Ah and happy TBT anniversary 8D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah definitely was a wonderful Holiday this year for me : D And *huggles* thanks so much<3 Ah and happy TBT anniversary 8D


Hehe, thank you and you're welcome again. <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, thank you and you're welcome again. <3



Ahhh, thanks for the request : D Always wanted to friend you haha but I was wasn't sure if you'd accept xD Shall definitely enjoy chatting some more<3

Anyhow, I am off for my terribly addictive Persona series haha rip me and this game ;P Have an incredibly lovely night : D


----------



## oreo

Oh my gosh, this is adorable!!! o;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhh, thanks for the request : D Always wanted to friend you haha but I was wasn't sure if you'd accept xD Shall definitely enjoy chatting some more<3
> 
> Anyhow, I am off for my terribly addictive Persona series haha rip me and this game ;P Have an incredibly lovely night : D


Oh my, ditto. #><#
I'll love chatting with you more, definitely! 

lol, you too. Enjoy Persona!



milkbae said:


> Oh my gosh, this is adorable!!! o;


Thank you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Kairi-Kitten - 2/3*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Kairi-Kitten - 2/3*



UWAHHH thank you once again, you outdo it every time 8D She is absolutely to cuddle for<3<3 Sending extra TBT for the details ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> UWAHHH thank you once again, you outdo it every time 8D She is absolutely to cuddle for<3<3 Sending extra TBT for the details ;D


lol thank you, I am glad again you like it. ^^
And you keep spoiling me with all these tips!

One more to go. 

-----

Thank you to Kairi-Kitten for the tip.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol thank you, I am glad again you like it. ^^
> And you keep spoiling me with all these tips!
> 
> One more to go.
> 
> -----
> 
> Thank you to Kairi-Kitten for the tip.



Oh gosh consider it a x-mas gift of sorts : ) Plus you totally deserve more TBT<(^_^)>These are astoundingly cute<3


----------



## kesttang

I will need to keep an eye on this... Gotta get one of this. Lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh consider it a x-mas gift of sorts : ) Plus you totally deserve more TBT<(^_^)>These are astoundingly cute<3







Am I that cute?

lol your too high on Christmas cheer, that's it! Thank you again, again, and AGAIN! *hugs* #><#



kesttang said:


> I will need to keep an eye on this... Gotta get one of this. Lol.


Hehe. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Am I that cute?
> 
> lol your too high on Christmas cheer, that's it! Thank you again, again, and AGAIN! *hugs* #><#
> 
> 
> Hehe. ^^



Yess, yes you are definitely that cute ;D

And quite possibly lol, but it works in favor of me being more giving xD AMG nonono, thank you : O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yess, yes you are definitely that cute ;D
> 
> And quite possibly lol, but it works in favor of me being more giving xD AMG nonono, thank you : O







And aww, cute as kittens.

Hehe, still think your high on Christmas cheer. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> And aww, cute as kittens.
> 
> Hehe, still think your high on Christmas cheer. ^^



This represents my current state of mind xD>>>


----------



## sej

I want another pixel, so I'm gonna be lurking!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This represents my current state of mind xD>>>







High. You're welcome awesome.

You need eggnog IDK.
Never had eggnog.



Sej said:


> I want another pixel, so I'm gonna be lurking!


Alright Sej. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> High. You're welcome awesome.
> 
> You need eggnog IDK.
> Never had eggnog.
> 
> 
> Alright Sej. ^^



I think eggnog and sprite combined started this high *snickers* ; )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think eggnog and sprite combined started this high *snickers* ; )


Oh my lol XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my lol XD



Yup xD Maybe the chocolate too huhu, I would have to say it's a mix between Christmas and Sugar 8D The best of both worlds ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yup xD Maybe the chocolate too huhu, I would have to say it's a mix between Christmas and Sugar 8D The best of both worlds ;D


You me both sister
.....now I want some dessert.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You me both sister
> .....now I want some dessert.



Go get dat Dessert<3
I still haven't had my fill of delish holiday food haha, starting to ache for Chicken 8D and it's nearly 3 AM rip me xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Go get dat Dessert<3
> I still haven't had my fill of delish holiday food haha, starting to ache for Chicken 8D and it's nearly 3 AM rip me xD


lol oh my. Too much food here, too much food. ;;'
Come to my house, eat my food.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol oh my. Too much food here, too much food. ;;'
> Come to my house, eat my food.



I think I will 8'D so hungry, mmmm so many good meats<<33 Ugh may take my medicine early, the holidays have wiped me out lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think I will 8'D so hungry, mmmm so many good meats<<33 Ugh may take my medicine early, the holidays have wiped me out lol.


lol enjoy your Christmas. I'm off to sleep for a few hours~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol enjoy your Christmas. I'm off to sleep for a few hours~



I definitely will : D Have a good sleep<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I'mma stalking you 8D also filled up on the rest of the eggnog ;D Is it the 25th where you live or is it past xD? I can never tell haha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I'mma stalking you 8D also filled up on the rest of the eggnog ;D Is it the 25th where you live or is it past xD? I can never tell haha.


Hi stalker lol. Yum, I think? Again, never had eggnog lol.
26th, I live in New Zealand.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hi stalker lol. Yum, I think? Again, never had eggnog lol.
> 26th, I live in New Zealand.



Nah not really, just poofing to different sites hoping for some excitement lol. ; )

I say, you NEED to drink some : O Soooooooooo delish<3 
And ah, figured haha, hope you had a fun Christmas day : D I am off to walk my puppy, but will be back soon ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nah not really, just poofing to different sites hoping for some excitement lol. ; )
> 
> I say, you NEED to drink some : O Soooooooooo delish<3
> And ah, figured haha, hope you had a fun Christmas day : D I am off to walk my puppy, but will be back soon ;D


lol I see.

We don't have eggnog here, that's a problem. ^^;
Yes I did, and I hope you had a good one too. 

Alright, still working on your mayor. I should be done soon.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol I see.
> 
> We don't have eggnog here, that's a problem. ^^;
> Yes I did, and I hope you had a good one too.
> 
> Alright, still working on your mayor. I should be done soon.



Ok no puppy walking yet, she is relaxing with my mom 8'D

Awww boo, to not having eggnog there lol; it's eggy and sweet but in a spiced way ; ) And I certainly did<3

Looking very forward to it : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok no puppy walking yet, she is relaxing with my mom 8'D
> 
> Awww boo, to not having eggnog there lol; it's eggy and sweet but in a spiced way ; ) And I certainly did<3
> 
> Looking very forward to it : D


Awww puppy #><# It sounds delicious! I wonder if I can make it haha.

Here's a taster of the sprite so far.


----------



## Ayaya

OTL see what I mean when your slots would be full? These look super duper cute ;_; <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> OTL see what I mean when your slots would be full? These look super duper cute ;_; <3


lol yup. ^^;
You were so right haha. Thank you Ayaya <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Awww puppy #><# It sounds delicious! I wonder if I can make it haha.
> 
> Here's a taster of the sprite so far.



AMG adorable 8D Ah and just wondering if her eyes will be Sea/Ocean blue and if I need to add for that lol : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG adorable 8D Ah and just wondering if her eyes will be Sea/Ocean blue and if I need to add for that lol : )


They are. She's done but I am having a fight with her to give her a transparent layer. >.>;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> They are. She's done but I am having a fight with her to give her a transparent layer. >.>;



Oh nuu >_< I hope you win : O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh nuu >_< I hope you win : O







Taster.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Taster.



Wuahahh<3<3 AMG you did well : D She is stunning ;D

Edit- just have to say looking at all these little chib pixels makes me wanna squish them to death 8D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wuahahh<3<3 AMG you did well : D She is stunning ;D
> 
> Edit- just have to say looking at all these little chib pixels makes me wanna squish them to death 8D


Thank you. 
Hehe, cute as kittens ha?

I'm still stuck on how I am going to remove these few little pixels I can't make transparent. I'm not sure whats up.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you.
> Hehe, cute as kittens ha?
> 
> I'm still stuck on how I am going to remove these few little pixels I can't make transparent. I'm not sure whats up.



Cuter than kittens<3 Maybe as cute as a Chipin puppy 8D

It doesn't bother me much, I just looked in another tab : O If you're set on it hmm, but I don't mind terribly : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Cuter than kittens<3 Maybe as cute as a Chipin puppy 8D
> 
> It doesn't bother me much, I just looked in another tab : O If you're set on it hmm, but I don't mind terribly : )


Aw, no too cute for words haha.
I fixed it now. I took them out pixel by pixel, layer by layer manually in GIMP.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Aw, no too cute for words haha.
> I fixed it now. I took them out pixel by pixel, layer by layer manually in GIMP.



So true, we can agree on that<(^_^)>Ah OMG hope it wasn't too difficult 8'D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Kairi-Kitten - 3/3*





-------

Slot Open​


Kairi-Kitten said:


> So true, we can agree on that<(^_^)>Ah OMG hope it wasn't too difficult 8'D


Hehe yes! Well, it was annoying but not difficult lol. ^^;
Enjoy sweet!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Kairi-Kitten - 3/3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> Slot Open​
> 
> Hehe yes! Well, it was annoying but not difficult lol. ^^;
> Enjoy sweet!



Ah sorry 'bout that T_T
I shall thank you so much, love<3<(^_^)>Now my babies in sig are complete time to put my little gal with the rest : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah sorry 'bout that T_T
> I shall thank you so much, love<3<(^_^)>Now my babies in sig are complete time to put my little gal with the rest : D


Hey, its not your fault. I'm not sure what went wrong but oh well. All is fixed. 
You're welcome, a complete set of sweet cute baby gals. You enjoy and I hope they like your signature haha. *hugs*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hey, its not your fault. I'm not sure what went wrong but oh well. All is fixed.
> You're welcome, a complete set of sweet cute baby gals. You enjoy and I hope they like your signature haha. *hugs*



I suppose lol xD I always feel sad when an artist has to do some minor steps to fix said piece haha 
Awwww thank you eternally much, I will be keeping these cutie patooties for quite some time, absolutely love how they match up uwah<3
I am sure they will hehe, though Kairi is happy to be separated from Mayor Kairi (disputes haha xD) *eternally grateful hug<3*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I suppose lol xD I always feel sad when an artist has to do some minor steps to fix said piece haha
> Awwww thank you eternally much, I will be keeping these cutie patooties for quite some time, absolutely love how they match up uwah<3
> I am sure they will hehe, though Kairi is happy to be separated from Mayor Kairi (disputes haha xD) *eternally grateful hug<3*


It's cool. Don't worry. ^^;

You're welcome again, I am glad you love them hehe. 
*eternally grateful hugs back* <3

Thank you for using my shop. #><#


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's cool. Don't worry. ^^;
> 
> You're welcome again, I am glad you love them hehe.
> *eternally grateful hugs back* <3
> 
> Thank you for using my shop. #><#



Thanks lol, and yuss you are absolutely welcome, who would pass up these gorgeous pixel cuties<3<(^_^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Slot 5 reserved.​
-------



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks lol, and yuss you are absolutely welcome, who would pass up these gorgeous pixel cuties<3<(^_^


*blushes* #><#


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Slot 5 reserved.​
> -------
> 
> 
> *blushes* #><#



AMG it's only the truth, I swear the detail is so lovely and ahhh those faces<3<3 pure love when I saw yours : D

Plus you are such a lovely person huhu ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG it's only the truth, I swear the detail is so lovely and ahhh those faces<3<3 pure love when I saw yours : D
> 
> Plus you are such a lovely person huhu ;D


Thank you, thank you. You're making me blush. #><#
I never knew my art would get such love. And, thank you.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you, thank you. You're making me blush. #><#
> I never knew my art would get such love. And, thank you.



Ahahaha, I have seen some few of your awesome pieces and I am seriously loving your adorable style : D
I saw the one you did for Danielkang2 and ugh I wanted to hug it to death, dem eyes 8D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha, I have seen some few of your awesome pieces and I am seriously loving your adorable style : D
> I saw the one you did for Danielkang2 and ugh I wanted to hug it to death, dem eyes 8D


Thank you, that means a lot. #><#

The one I made for Danielkang2 was completely derp. IDK what happened to me that day lol. But if it wasn't for that derpy piece of art, I wouldn't be doing these. I always thought my art wasn't good enough.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you, that means a lot. #><#
> 
> The one I made for Danielkang2 was completely derp. IDK what happened to me that day lol. But if it wasn't for that derpy piece of art, I wouldn't be doing these. I always thought my art wasn't good enough.



You're quite absolutely welcome <3<(^_^

I have to say it was a very ADORBS DERPY 8D I loved how derpy it looked haha, I think you have some of the cutest stuff on TBT no lies : O From the stuff I have seen ; ) 

I feel sad when a wonderful artist gets too down on their art : ( Though I know this happens to many regardless >:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're quite absolutely welcome <3<(^_^
> 
> I have to say it was a very ADORBS DERPY 8D I loved how derpy it looked haha, I think you have some of the cutest stuff on TBT no lies : O From the stuff I have seen ; )
> 
> I feel sad when a wonderful artist gets too down on their art : ( Though I know this happens to many regardless >:


###OO### You mean it?! Oh my, thank you! That, means a lot again!
Yes, however you just brought up my spirits hehe. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ###OO### You mean it?! Oh my, thank you! That, means a lot again!
> Yes, however you just brought up my spirits hehe. ^^



OMG I do 8D I thought you did it on purpose I seriously thought it was the cutest darn thing lol<3
And I am glad it made you feel a little better : D You are very welcome any time ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG I do 8D I thought you did it on purpose I seriously thought it was the cutest darn thing lol<3
> And I am glad it made you feel a little better : D You are very welcome any time ;D


More than a little, a lot. Thank you so much again.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> More than a little, a lot. Thank you so much again.



Whoops thought I replied lol. You are so welcome


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ###OO### You mean it?! Oh my, thank you! That, means a lot again!
> Yes, however you just brought up my spirits hehe. ^^



I agree with her *cough*

Question: Do female friends always act so eh "lovey"?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> I agree with her *cough*
> 
> Question: Do female friends always act so eh "lovey"?



Men trying to understand women.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Men trying to understand women.



Lol, its just a lot of compliments and all those hearts and stuff. If she was a guy I'd be worried.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Lol, its just a lot of compliments and all those hearts and stuff. If she was a guy I'd be worried.


lol your so protective, I love it <3

Do you still want a chibi pixel?


----------



## sej

When will slots be open again?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> When will slots be open again?


Soon. I'm finishing PokeCam420's now.
One was open before but was taken in minutes. This shop is very popular. oo;


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol your so protective, I love it <3
> 
> Do you still want a chibi pixel?



That's because you mean the world to me darling <3
Uh, I don't want to take your free time away. I  burden you with enough things xD
You choose love <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ahahaha you two are so cute 8D and no worries I am not in love lol xD Just tend to frequently be cutesy with other girls on TBT; maybe I am a weirdo oh well hehe : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha you two are so cute 8D and no worries I am not in love lol xD Just tend to frequently be cutesy with other girls on TBT; maybe I am a weirdo oh well hehe : D


HEY! #><#
lol, we are both weirdos.



Punchy-kun said:


> That's because you mean the world to me darling <3
> Uh, I don't want to take your free time away. I  burden you with enough things xD
> You choose love <3


I know, and you do too <3

Meh, you already take up too much of my time in mind and in letters lol. How can you not? 
It's free of course. Just say the word. 

----

*PokeCam420*






----------------

SLOT OPEN.​


----------



## sej

Animated/Normal: Animated
Reference/s: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Price: 250 TBT
Extra/s: Nope!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> -snip-


Accepted~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> HEY! #><#
> lol, we are both weirdos.
> 
> 
> I know, and you do too <3
> 
> Meh, you already take up too much of my time in mind and in letters lol. How can you not?
> It's free of course. Just say the word.
> 
> ----
> 
> *PokeCam420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.​



Okie well PMed but I can also wait xD

Also yuss, we can be weirdos together<(^_^


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted~


Thank you!  Sending TBT now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Okie well PMed but I can also wait xD
> 
> Also yuss, we can be weirdos together<(^_^


Foreverrrrrrr @w@

Too late.
I'll finish the next one so you can do your thing.



Sej said:


> Thank you!  Sending TBT now


Thank you too.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Foreverrrrrrr @w@
> 
> Too late.
> I'll finish the next one.



Don't rush for my sake, take your time; but I shall definitely be on for some time tonight xD

And OMG yes<(^_^)>My whole family is a bunch of silly weirdos haha, glad to find another xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Don't rush for my sake, take your time; but I shall definitely be on for some time tonight xD
> 
> And OMG yes<(^_^)>My whole family is a bunch of silly weirdos haha, glad to find another xD


lol. I also got one person here whos family whos also a werido. You know who you are reading this.

Well, I don't think I will be able to finish it tonight (right now for me). Takes me about an hour as you know, and I am about to hit the hay. So tomorrow likely, which is within a few hours. I apologize.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol. I also got one person here whos family whos also a werido. You know who you are reading this.
> 
> Well, I don't think I will be able to finish it tonight. Takes me about an hour as you know, and I am about to hit the hay. So tomorrow likely, within a few hours. I apologize.




Haha I think I may know who you mean ; )

If possible could I keep a reserve at all on the next open as I shall be on tomorrow regardless? If not I shall hunt it down depending on the time xD

But yes! Go get some sleep, definitely get some decent rest ; )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha I think I may know who you mean ; )
> 
> If possible could I keep a reserve at all on the next open as I shall be on tomorrow regardless? If not I shall hunt it down depending on the time xD
> 
> But yes! Go get some sleep, definitely get some decent rest ; )


I'll reserve it for you since I know you really want this spot. <3

Alright, going offline now. See you~
Thanks.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll reserve it for you since I know you really want this spot. <3
> 
> Alright, going offline now. See you~
> Thanks.



Thanks so very much, I hope you get plenty of rest<(^_^)><3

Sleep well sweetie<3


----------



## Punchy-kun

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Don't rush for my sake, take your time; but I shall definitely be on for some time tonight xD
> 
> And OMG yes<(^_^)>My whole family is a bunch of silly weirdos haha, glad to find another xD



Hey hey. She isn't really weird. She wouldn't flirt for example, defenitely not with a girl since we don't agree with that, but she is just really kind to others that they might think that she is lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Punchy-kun said:


> Hey hey. She isn't really weird. She wouldn't flirt for example, defenitely not with a girl since we don't agree with that, but she is just really kind to others that they might think that she is lol.



Awww I can agree on that : ) No worries I take it as a cute/friendly gesture hehe xD I have many female friends like this<3 It's just a friendly sign of caring : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so very much, I hope you get plenty of rest<(^_^)><3
> 
> Sleep well sweetie<3


You're welcome, its no problem. ^^
Thank you.



Punchy-kun said:


> Hey hey. She isn't really weird. She wouldn't flirt for example, defenitely not with a girl since we don't agree with that, but she is just really kind to others that they might think that she is lol.


What lol. Love, I only *love* you. You silly.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww I can agree on that : ) No worries I take it as a cute/friendly gesture hehe xD I have many female friends like this<3 It's just a friendly sign of caring : D


lol yup. *hugs*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're welcome, its no problem. ^^
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Wait what lol. Love, I only *love* you. You silly.
> 
> 
> lol yup. *hugs*



Ahaha, and yup yup, definitely agree to agree on this : ) *hugs back*


----------



## Punchy-kun

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww I can agree on that : ) No worries I take it as a cute/friendly gesture hehe xD I have many female friends like this<3 It's just a friendly sign of caring : D



I know haha. Thanks for being so nice to her and all tge tips and stuff 

And eh.. my family is more special tham weird xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Punchy-kun said:


> I know haha. Thanks for being so nice to her and all tge tips and stuff
> 
> And eh.. my family is more special tham weird xD



D'awww you're both absolutely welcome, every word I said, I mean : )

Ahahaha, my family is basically lots of silly oddities, but we all love each other : D Even my twin sister who lives with her husband and children in Kansas is a sillynilly xD


----------



## Cam1

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> HEY! #><#
> lol, we are both weirdos.
> 
> 
> I know, and you do too <3
> 
> Meh, you already take up too much of my time in mind and in letters lol. How can you not?
> It's free of course. Just say the word.
> 
> ----
> 
> *PokeCam420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.​



OMG ITS SO CUTE! Thank you!


----------



## MC4pros

Animated/Normal: Normal 
Reference/s: 
Mayor reference : { x }

Price: 100 BTB
Extra/s:
Thanks so much, Chibi~! ❀ ^.^
Nvm, just realized slots are full. Good luck with the shop!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahaha, and yup yup, definitely agree to agree on this : ) *hugs back*


Hehe.


Punchy-kun said:


> I know haha. Thanks for being so nice to her and all tge tips and stuff
> 
> And eh.. my family is more special tham weird xD


^^

You're weird. But I love it.


PokeCam420 said:


> OMG ITS SO CUTE! Thank you!


You're welcome. Glad you like it. ^^


MC4pros said:


> Animated/Normal: Normal
> Reference/s:
> Mayor reference : { x }
> 
> Price: 100 BTB
> Extra/s:
> Thanks so much, Chibi~! ❀ ^.^
> Nvm, just realized slots are full. Good luck with the shop!


oh my, sorry about that. I forgot to change the title before I left.


----------



## catrina

just dropping by saying that these are so cute oh my gosh  <3 i think im going to bookmark this thread and check if there are any slots open later~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

catrina said:


> just dropping by saying that these are so cute oh my gosh  <3 i think im going to bookmark this thread and check if there are any slots open later~


Thank you #^^#


----------



## Punchy-kun

I wonder.. would it be doable to have two characters facing eachother? If you know what I'm thinking lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> I wonder.. would it be doable to have two characters facing eachother? If you know what I'm thinking lol.


I can do that. 
You just say the word. Yes, or no. You want one two.
You need a new avatar. It's not Christmas anymore lol.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Perhaps when you have some more time and are free you could make us together?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Perhaps when you have some more time and are free you could make us together?


Of course love <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*lizthemayor*






------------------

Slot Reserved.​


----------



## lizthemayor

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *lizthemayor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Slot Reserved.​



aw omg it's suppperr cute!!! thank you so much c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

lizthemayor said:


> aw omg it's suppperr cute!!! thank you so much c:


You're welcome. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Boomp<3


----------



## Margot

These are hella adorable. I hope I can get a slot when they open ^o^


----------



## Tealeaf

tracking for when some slots are cleared <3​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Boomp<3


Thank you <3


Mistletoe said:


> These are hella adorable. I hope I can get a slot when they open ^o^





Tealeaf said:


> tracking for when some slots are cleared <3​


Hehe. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*ADanishMuffin*





-------

SLOT OPEN.​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *ADanishMuffin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.​



Oh my gosh, this is absolutely adorable and amazing! Good job! 

   THANK YOU SO MUCH!   

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ehehehe, may I also have a request? Could I maybe have a version without glasses, too? I could pay BTB for it...

Also, I understand completely if you don't do it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh my gosh, this is absolutely adorable and amazing! Good job!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ehehehe, may I also have a request? Could I maybe have a version without glasses, too? I could pay BTB for it...
> 
> Also, I understand completely if you don't do it.


Hehe, you're welcome. I'm glad you like it. 

And, sure. I'll do that now. Send over how much you think is fair.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, you're welcome. I'm glad you like it.
> 
> And, sure. I'll do that now. Send over how much you think is fair.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## aleshapie

I am SO taking the open slot!

Animated/Normal: Animated please
Reference/s:






Price: 250 TBT...right?
Extra/s: Could she be holding a blue bunny balloon??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*ADanishMuffin 2/2*
(Without Glasses)





aleshapie said:


> I am SO taking the open slot!
> 
> Animated/Normal: Animated please
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: 250 TBT...right?
> Extra/s: Could she be holding a blue bunny balloon??


Hehe, however extras cost an extra 100 tbt bells. Are you fine with that?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *ADanishMuffin 2/2*
> (Without Glasses)



Woo, thanks so much!


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *ADanishMuffin 2/2*
> (Without Glasses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, however extras cost an extra 100 tbt bells. Are you fine with that?



100 TBT to add a balloon? 

Naw...Just her  I will transfer now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT sent ! YAY! Thanks! in advance


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> 100 TBT to add a balloon?
> 
> Naw...Just her  I will transfer now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> TBT sent ! YAY! Thanks! in advance


Sorry that its a bit too much, but I have to draw up a template and everything for it. ^^;
You're the first person to request it.

Thank you. Accepted.


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sorry that its a bit too much, but I have to draw up a template and everything for it. ^^;
> You're the first person to request it.
> 
> Thank you. Accepted.





Don't be sorry! I completely get it! And I have utmost respect for paying for art (irl and on here)...It just isn't really a big deal to have a balloon to me, so I am cool w/o it. I don't carry a blue bunny balloon everywhere...HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Don't be sorry! I completely get it! And I have utmost respect for paying for art (irl and on here)...It just isn't really a big deal to have a balloon to me, so I am cool w/o it. I don't carry a blue bunny balloon everywhere...HAHAHAHA


Thank you for understanding, hehe. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*KitsuneNikki *





------
SLOTS CHANGED TO 4/4 FOR NOW​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *KitsuneNikki *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> SLOTS CHANGED TO 4/4 FOR NOW​



AMG it's so cute<3 Then again they all are 8D


----------



## sej

So cute! Ahh! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG it's so cute<3 Then again they all are 8D


Hehe thank you Kairi. #^^#



Sej said:


> So cute! Ahh! I can't wait for mine!


Getting there, getting there. ^^


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe thank you Kairi. #^^#
> 
> 
> Getting there, getting there. ^^


Aha, no rush


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe thank you Kairi. #^^#
> 
> 
> Getting there, getting there. ^^



Always welcome, Chibi<3 Just getting into my new PS2 well from 2008 Persona 4 8D man, this game pulls me in lol.


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *KitsuneNikki *
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Ueeeee this is so cute!!!!! <333
Thank you so much ;w; //chucks confetti at you//
:'D


----------



## sej

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Always welcome, Chibi<3 Just getting into my new PS2 well from 2008 Persona 4 8D man, this game pulls me in lol.



I have a PS2 aha. And PS1!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Always welcome, Chibi<3 Just getting into my new PS2 well from 2008 Persona 4 8D man, this game pulls me in lol.


Hehe, enjoy. I lost my PS2 years ago. IDK what happened to it. I'm guessing one of my cousins took it.



KitsuneNikki said:


> Ueeeee this is so cute!!!!! <333
> Thank you so much ;w; //chucks confetti at you//
> :'D


Hehe, glad you like it. Enjoy. ^^
Weeeee confettttiii!



Sej said:


> I have a PS2 aha. And PS1!


I have 4 PS1s, don't ask.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, enjoy. I lost my PS2 years ago. IDK what happened to it. I'm guessing one of my cousins took it.
> 
> 
> Hehe, glad you like it. Enjoy. ^^
> Weeeee confettttiii!
> 
> 
> I have 4 PS1s, don't ask.



Ah the game is new 8D I got the PS2 too many years ago, I lost my large original one; so now I have the slim buhuhu xD PS1 is classic, so why not 4 ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah the game is new 8D I got the PS2 too many years ago, I lost my large original one; so now I have the slim buhuhu xD PS1 is classic, so why not 4 ;D


I see. ^^
I had the slimmer one hehe. Family. Back then, man we loved playing games on it. So that's why we had 4 of them pffff.

Also, sending you a quick PM.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I see. ^^
> I had the slimmer one hehe. Family. Back then, man we loved playing games on it. So that's why we had 4 of them pffff.
> 
> Also, sending you a quick PM.



Yup, I am a varied player i.e. Playstation/Nintendo some go one way or the other xD

Niiice ;D I gotcha, that makes good sense, why stop at 1 when the whole family can enjoy it? : D

Replied<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yup, I am a varied player i.e. Playstation/Nintendo some go one way or the other xD
> 
> Niiice ;D I gotcha, that makes good sense, why stop at 1 when the whole family can enjoy it? : D
> 
> Replied<3


I'm all Nintendo these days. I was Playstation back then because if I remember it was the cheaper option? My parents went with whatever they thought was best. We had a blast on them lol. I miss those days. I also wish my cousin didn't break some of my favorite games.

Sent back~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm all Nintendo these days. I was Playstation back then because if I remember it was the cheaper option? My parents went with whatever they thought was best. We had a blast on them lol. I miss those days. I also wish my cousin didn't break some of my favorite games.
> 
> Sent back~



Uwah I go between them like quite often since getting into Persona : D PSP+Otome is my life, but man oh man porting all the best games not into PSP but PS Vita that grates on me T_T Someday the Vita and those hopeless romantic games will be mine haha xD

Awww you and me both, except my sister's no good BF stole my console/games</3 I had to replace ALL my stuffs >:

All good now, we live without interference here : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah I go between them like quite often since getting into Persona : D PSP+Otome is my life, but man oh man porting all the best games not into PSP but PS Vita that grates on me T_T Someday the Vita and those hopeless romantic games will be mine haha xD
> 
> Awww you and me both, except my sister's no good BF stole my console/games</3 I had to replace ALL my stuffs >:
> 
> All good now, we live without interference here : )


I've never gotten into the Persona series, but I have heard of it. Sorry ^^;

Sorry to hear that. At least you got them back in someway, and I hope he repaid in someway as well!
And, that's good to hear. ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've never gotten into the Persona series, but I have heard of it. Sorry ^^;
> 
> Sorry to hear that. At least you got them back in someway, and I hope he repaid in someway as well!
> And, that's good to hear. ^^



Ah no worries 8'D Just mentioning it as I am addicted lol ;D But mostly just droning about all and any Otome games<3 Need them all 8D

I sure hope the law caught up to him, oh wells will never really know : (


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah no worries 8'D Just mentioning it as I am addicted lol ;D But mostly just droning about all and any Otome games<3 Need them all 8D
> 
> I sure hope the law caught up to him, oh wells will never really know : (


Hehe. ^^

Let him eat some karma, that tastes nice unlike computers. You get my reference.
I hope so as well.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe. ^^
> 
> Let him eat some karma, that tastes nice unlike computers. You get my reference.
> I hope so as well.



I definitely get it : )

Yup that would be best, mystery better left unknown I suppose <:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Bump, I am here.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Bump, I am here.


All the slots are full so is this just an invitation to chat?
I almost feel jealous knowing it wasn't directed to me


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*RESERVED (Kairi-Kitten) - For pengutango*






------------------

SLOT OPEN.​


Punchy-kun said:


> All the slots are full so is this just an invitation to chat?
> I almost feel jealous knowing it wasn't directed to me


If anyone needs me, its to know I am online. lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *RESERVED (Kairi-Kitten) - For pengutango*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.​
> If anyone needs me, its to know I am online. lol.



AMG it's adorable : D I just know she'll love it<3<(^_^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG it's adorable : D I just know she'll love it<3<(^_^


That's good to hear, hehe. ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

I think there's a slot open?

Animated/Normal: Animated
Reference/s: http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
Price: 350BTB
Extra/s: I'd like for her to have her hair down + blushing and if you're up for it a heart blinking above her head, is that an extra 100? I was a little confused, lol. Let me know <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

gnoixaim said:


> I think there's a slot open?
> 
> Animated/Normal: Animated
> Reference/s: http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
> Price: 250BTB
> Extra/s: I'd like for her to have her hair down + blushing, is that an extra 100? I was a little confused, lol. Let me know <3


Yup they are open, accepted. ^^

As for Extras, it's just the blushing that counts as extra. Hair doesn't, you don't have to worry about that.
I'm not sure how to explain extras, it's like having balloons, hearts or cute emotions. Anything that requires a great amount of time for me to do pretty much.

For blushing, I imagine she'll look something similar to this in mind. Is that cool with you?
-snip-
Just a quick drawing with my mouse.

------

I see you edited with a heart in extras.





All together 350tbt bells, yup.


----------



## aleshapie

I'm Jelly! That's cute!!


----------



## gnoixaim

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yup they are open, accepted. ^^
> 
> -snip-



Oops, I went to make dinner.But omfg, yes - that's already fabulous. I'll send the TBT now <3333
and you drew that with your mouse? bless you, omg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> I'm Jelly! That's cute!!


Hehe. ^^



gnoixaim said:


> Oops, I went to make dinner.But omfg, yes - that's already fabulous. I'll send the TBT now <3333
> and you drew that with your mouse? bless you, omg


That's cool, and alright thank you. ^^

I draw all of these with a mouse..... I don't own a tablet. ;;
I've never used a tablet as well. *gets shot*


----------



## Punchy-kun

Seems you still have 5 slots instead of 4
Don't put too much work on yourself darling <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Seems you still have 5 slots instead of 4
> Don't put too much work on yourself darling <3


Ones special, and IDK where to put it lol.
<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Sej*





-----------------

SLOT OPEN.​


----------



## Kaey

Animated/Normal: Animated
Reference/s: http://imgur.com/a/YUmwK just the girl in this pls (the 1 with the ears) hopefully i can get a slot in the future for the boy too *-*
Price: 300 tbt
Extra/s: can I have her holding a sunflower? c:
Anything else:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kaeluh said:


> Animated/Normal: Animated
> Reference/s: http://imgur.com/a/YUmwK just the girl in this pls (the 1 with the ears) hopefully i can get a slot in the future for the boy too *-*
> Price: 300 tbt
> Extra/s: can I have her holding a sunflower? c:
> Anything else:


Accepted. Technically that's 350 tbt bells. But I can do it for 300tbt bells just fine, as a sunflower is much easier to draw per frame. 

------

CHANGED DETAILS TO *EXTRA/S *TO MAKE IT MUCH EASIER
SORRY GUYS
This is my first shop, I apologize.​


----------



## Kaey

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted. Technically that's 350 tbt bells. But I can do it for 300tbt bells just fine, as a sunflower is much easier to draw per frame.
> 
> ------
> 
> CHANGED DETAILS TO EXTRA/S​



O woops I read wrong c: 
Thanks op so much! I'll send the bells now~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kaeluh said:


> O woops I read wrong c:
> Thanks op so much! I'll send the bells now~


Oh my! You didn't have to send the extra 50 tbt bells. It's fine. Would you like them back?


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Sej*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.​



O.M.G!
I love it sooooo much! Thank you so much!


----------



## Kaey

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my! You didn't have to send the extra 50 tbt bells. It's fine. Would you like them back?



Nono, you can keep it c: little tip for the excellent work *_*!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> O.M.G!
> I love it sooooo much! Thank you so much!


Hehe, you're welcome. ^^
Enjoy <3



Kaeluh said:


> Nono, you can keep it c: little tip for the excellent work *_*!


Thank you #><#
That's very kind of you!


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe. ^^
> 
> I draw all of these with a mouse..... I don't own a tablet. ;;
> I've never used a tablet as well. *gets shot*





Holy crap! I can draw....but with a mouse?!? You got a fancy rollerball mouse? If I tried to draw with my mouse, it would look like a 3 year old with crayons...!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Holy crap! I can draw....but with a mouse?!? You got a fancy rollerball mouse? If I tried to draw with my mouse, it would look like a 3 year old with crayons...!!


No, its nothing fancy. I taught myself to do it when I was very young, I think. I really can't remember when I learnt it, or I just have a steady hand. ^^;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Badump<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Badump<3


Thank you <3

*is eating pie and a strawberry smoothie*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> *is eating pie and a strawberry smoothie*



You're welcome <3

Ahhh I would be jealous except I got some fried chicken and coca cola for dinner 8D and we have chocolates all over the place yumyum xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're welcome <3
> 
> Ahhh I would be jealous except I got some fried chicken and coca cola for dinner 8D and we have chocolates all over the place yumyum xD


Mmmmm.... you can have my smoothie I made it far too sweet lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Mmmmm.... you can have my smoothie I made it far too sweet lol.



*takes smoothie ;D* Plus now it's time for chocolates<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *takes smoothie ;D* Plus now it's time for chocolates<3


Chocolate <3

I still IDK if I should try streaming my work or not. I'll see if I can try I guess.
Not just for you dear, everyone else lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Chocolate <3
> 
> I still IDK if I should try streaming my work or not. I'll see if I can try I guess.
> Not just for you dear, for everyone else lol.



Yuss Swedish Truffles<3 xD

Would be great to see : D Hahaha nah we should do it exclusively for me xD 
j/k ;P


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yuss Swedish Truffles<3 xD
> 
> Would be great to see : D Hahaha nah we should do it exclusively for me xD
> j/k ;P


Yummmm! Now I want chocolate.

lol, should I try join.me? Got any good streaming sites in mind?
Free on your 10th purchase. Thanks for shopping.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yummmm! Now I want chocolate.
> 
> lol, should I try join.me? Got any good streaming sites in mind?
> Free on your 10th purchase. Thanks for shopping.



I think join me is the best streaming website 
I might be able to come and join


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> I think join me is the best streaming website
> I might be able to come and join


Alright. I'll see what I have to do to get on it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yummmm! Now I want chocolate.
> 
> lol, should I try join.me? Got any good streaming sites in mind?
> Free on your 10th purchase. Thanks for shopping.



Wish I could send the leaf shaped one it has coffee creme 8D

Yup, seems the best despite it's cruddiness as it can go wonky urgh >:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Not sure if this is working lol. Come right in.
https://join.me/189-961-538

------------

Is it working for anyone?

-------

Stream ended. Ended because I wasn't sure if anyone was in there. Post if you were because I have no idea. I'll put it back up if interest.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wish I could send the leaf shaped one it has coffee creme 8D
> 
> Yup, seems the best despite it's cruddiness as it can go wonky urgh >:


Yum haha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Bump. I'll stream again if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ack sorry trying to download my DAO xD I shall watch you if you put it up again<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ack sorry trying to download my DAO xD I shall watch you if you put it up again<3


Haha, that's alright. Then I was all alone. ^^;

I'll start it up again in a sec.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha, that's alright. Then I was all alone. ^^;
> 
> I'll start it up again in a sec.



Whoops on my end 8'D Will keep my eye out for it again : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whoops on my end 8'D Will keep my eye out for it again : )


lol how about I put it in the title and on the first post.

Up:
https://join.me/837-261-457

Going to work on a commission for Sej first.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol how about I put it in the title and on the first post.
> 
> Up:
> https://join.me/837-261-457
> 
> Going to work on a commission for Sej first.



Watching and will just finish up my download and fully watch you ;D


----------



## Lio Fotia

Oh gosh so cute I'll sit patiently and wait.

what if I want two characters holding hands? ah, is that too much work?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Callaway said:


> Oh gosh so cute I'll sit patiently and wait.
> 
> what if I want two characters holding hands? ah, is that too much work?


lol hey babe.

Nah, not at all! I'm actually trying out tests with two characters. I've been thinking about adding it to the shop as I have received a few requests wanting more than one. I'm testing one with me and my bf to see if its good enough. It should be done soon or so before another slot is open. But yeah, I can do that!

------

Also congrats on getting the 5 party poppers. Just noticed.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol hey babe.
> 
> Nah, not at all! I'm actually trying out tests with two characters. I've been thinking about adding it to the shop as I have received a few requests wanting more than one. I'm testing one with me and my bf to see if its good enough. It should be done soon or so before another slot is open. But yeah, I can do that!
> 
> ------
> 
> Also congrats on getting the 5 party poppers. Just noticed.



Thank you <3

Just lemme know. I hope it works out, I'll be sad if it doesn't. These are way cute.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Callaway said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> Just lemme know. I hope it works out, I'll be sad if it doesn't. These are way cute.


It will. I know it will. ^^
Otherwise I will have an angry mob.


----------



## Kaey

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Nah, not at all! I'm actually trying out tests with two characters. I've been thinking about adding it to the shop as I have received a few requests wanting more than one. I'm testing one with me and my bf to see if its good enough. It should be done soon or so before another slot is open. But yeah, I can do that!



If it works out would I be able to change mine to a couple? :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kaeluh said:


> If it works out would I be able to change mine to a couple? :3


Heck sure! I wouldn't mind. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I've decided I will stream in a few minutes. If anyone is interested, post.

------

Well, streaming. Come by.
https://join.me/775-198-272

-----

Streaming again.
Give a moment.

*EDIT:* Odd. Join.me won't start up. I'll have to reset the computer.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Url isn't working.

EDIT: See post below


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Alright. Finally got it back up. Not sure what the cause of it was.
https://join.me/554-436-951

-------------

Stream ended.
Thank you for coming guys <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Alright. Finally got it back up. Not sure what the cause of it was.
> https://join.me/554-436-951
> 
> -------------
> 
> Stream ended.
> Thank you for coming guys <3



I enjoyed it, thanks for letting me see the process : D And see you tomorrow<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I enjoyed it, thanks for letting me see the process : D And see you tomorrow<3


You're welcome <3
I'll be streaming in the morning as well (after I have had my coffee) with chibi pixels.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're welcome <3
> I'll be streaming in the morning as well (after I have had my coffee) with chibi pixels.



It'll be a surprise then ;D I might be sleeping lol, we shall see I will see if I catch your stream<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'll be streaming in a few minutes.

-------------------

*Stream up:
https://join.me/210-561-157*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Stream ended.

-------------

*Reserved - Kairi-Kitten - For Lilliee*






-------------

Slot Open.​


----------



## gnoixaim

For buuunii <3
Animated/Normal: Animated
Reference/s:


Spoiler










Price: 350
Extra/s: No glasses + have a little heart above her head
Anything else: Nothing!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

gnoixaim said:


> For buuunii <3
> Animated/Normal: Animated
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: 350
> Extra/s: No glasses + have a little heart above her head
> Anything else: Nothing!


Accepted.
I really need to sort out these extras. ^^;
Heart counts as extras. But for the misunderstanding again, you can pay 20 tbt bells for it. 370 tbt bells all together.
I really suck at explaining.


----------



## gnoixaim

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted.
> I really need to sort out these extras. ^^;
> Heart costs as extras. But for the misunderstanding again, you can pay 20 tbt bells for it. 370 tbt bells all together.
> I really suck at explaining.



Haha, that's totally fine. Price isn't an issue ^^ I'll send it over shortly, thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

gnoixaim said:


> Haha, that's totally fine. Price isn't an issue ^^ I'll send it over shortly, thank you!


Thanks. Sorry again.


----------



## gnoixaim

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks. Sorry again.



Wait, now I'm confused. LOL. I paid 350 for mine (requesting the same thing as this), but why is this one 370?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

gnoixaim said:


> Wait, now I'm confused. LOL. I paid 350 for mine (requesting the same thing as this), but why is this one 370?


Oh my. I'm sorry this is my first shop.
300 is the actual price (250 for animation, 50 for the heart), but I was saying *2*70 was fine for the misunderstanding. I'm so sorry.

For all this, I will do it for free. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Stream ended.
> 
> -------------
> 
> *Reserved - Kairi-Kitten - For Lilliee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> Slot Open.​



Ahhhhh can't thank you enough as always 8D I know Lilliee will love this<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Couple Test*





I think I made the animation of the heart far too fast.​


----------



## princesse

Is there a slot open? If so I'll take it 

Animated/Normal: Animated
Reference/s:



Spoiler: pics of mayor



View attachment 74968
View attachment 74969
View attachment 74970
View attachment 74971


Price:250-350
Extra/s:A heart ballon/golden watering can (whichever one is easier)
Anything else:Nope!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

princesse said:


> Is there a slot open? If so I'll take it
> 
> Animated/Normal: Animated
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics of mayor
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74968
> View attachment 74969
> View attachment 74970
> View attachment 74971
> 
> 
> Price:250-350
> Extra/s:A heart ballon/golden watering can (whichever one is easier)
> Anything else:Nope!


Sorry, slots are full at the moment. I am just waiting for one to reply.


----------



## princesse

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sorry, slots are full at the moment. I am just waiting for one to reply.



Oh ok, I'll just try to get a slot later then


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

princesse said:


> Oh ok, I'll just try to get a slot later then


Hmmm. Actually since its New Year. I'll add you in. Why not. 

A balloon would be 100 tbt bells, and a watering can would be, I will say 30 tbt bells.
Pick which one you'd like.


----------



## princesse

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hmmm. Actually since its New Year. I'll add you in. Why not.
> 
> A balloon would be 100 tbt bells, and a watering can would be, I will say 30 tbt bells.
> Pick which one you'd like.



If the watering can sprinkled water, would the price go up? If so how much? And thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

princesse said:


> If the watering can sprinkled water, would the price go up? If so how much? And thank you!


I'd have to make that 100 tbt bells then. Requires heavy animation.

That's why the balloon is 100 tbt bells. But I guess I could try making the balloon less flail and make it 50 tbt bells. Hows that?


----------



## princesse

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'd have to make that 100 tbt bells then. Requires heavy animation.
> 
> That's why the balloon is 100 tbt bells. But I guess I could try making the balloon less flail and make it 50 tbt bells. Hows that?



I would like the can then ^_^. If you start but then feel like its too hard, then just do the balloon. Either way, I'll pay 100 tbt as the extra price


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

princesse said:


> I would like the can then ^_^. If you start but then feel like its too hard, then just do the balloon. Either way, I'll pay 100 tbt as the extra price


It will be hard but I will see what I can do. Accepted.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Couple Test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I made the animation of the heart far too fast.​



You and Punchy are friggin' cute as heckie!


----------



## princesse

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It will be hard but I will see what I can do. Accepted.



Ok thank you! Sending tbt now...


----------



## gnoixaim

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my. I'm sorry this is my first shop.
> 300 is the actual price (250 for animation, 50 for the heart), but I was saying *2*70 was fine for the misunderstanding. I'm so sorry.
> 
> For all this, I will do it for free. I'm really sorry.



Omg, nono.I'll pay, I just wanted to double check <3 Lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> You and Punchy are friggin' cute as heckie! &#55357;&#56469;



This ^^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> You and Punchy are friggin' cute as heckie! ��


lol thanks.



princesse said:


> Ok thank you! Sending tbt now...


Thank you.



gnoixaim said:


> Omg, nono.I'll pay, I just wanted to double check <3 Lol.


Are you sure? Well, send over what you think is fair. I've terribly messed up.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> This ^^^


lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Edited the price section and hopefully explained Extra/s better to you guys.​
--------

Thank you gnoixaim for the payment. Sorry for the misunderstanding again.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Streaming: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi​*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*aleshapie*






Love this image's url, "How To Hogg"....

------------------------

Slot Open.​


----------



## rosabelle

Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Price: 300 btb
Extra/s: holding a lollipop :3
Notes: none


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Streaming has got on BRB for 10 - 15 minutes.

-----

*Stream is back online: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*​


rosabelle said:


> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: 300 btb
> Extra/s: holding a lollipop :3
> Notes: none


Accepted.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*gnoixaim*





------------

Slot Open.

------------

Stream Offline.​


----------



## sej

Animated/Still: Still please 
Reference/s: 



Spoiler: refs






















Price: 100 TBT
Extra/s: this is for a friend (Klinkguin) I don't know why but I give her gifts all the time xD
Notes: Nope! 

Thanks!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> May I reserve a spot please?  I will edit in a min


Sure Sej.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sure Sej.



Thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Thank you!


No problem. ^^


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Couple Test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I made the animation of the heart far too fast.​



Can I put this in my signature?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Can I put this in my signature?


Go ahead love.


----------



## sej

Edited


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Animated/Still: Still please
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: refs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: 100 TBT
> Extra/s: this is for a friend (Klinkguin) I don't know why but I give her gifts all the time xD
> Notes: Nope!
> 
> Thanks!


Hehe, accepted.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, accepted. ^^



Thanks!  Sending TBT now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Thanks!  Sending TBT now


Thank you. 

Also, what you put in* Extra/s* should of gone in *Notes*. It's what its used for. Just a tip.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Also, what you put in* Extra/s* should of gone in *Notes*. It's what its used for. Just a tip.



Ah, sorry xD
I will keep that in mind


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Ah, sorry xD
> I will keep that in mind


lol its cool. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol its cool.
> Happy New Year!



Happy New year to u to


----------



## The Pennifer

OK ... Chibi.Hoshi ... in reply to your kind Private Message!!! 

Animated ... yes Please
Reference:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ... Message is "Thank you, Darlin! Love you more than Peaches!!"
The rest is up to you

-?(?`v??)-?THANK YOU!
The Pen


----------



## gnoixaim

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *gnoixaim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> Slot Open.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Stream Offline.​



Omg, this is adorableeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Thank you <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, this is adorableeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Thank you <3


You're welcome <3



The Pennifer said:


> OK ... Chibi.Hoshi ... in reply to your kind Private Message!!!
> 
> Animated ... yes Please
> Reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Message is "Thank you, Darlin! Love you more than Peaches!!"
> The rest is up to you
> 
> -?(?`v??)-?THANK YOU!
> The Pen


Much zebra. Accepted for test. Thank you <3


----------



## milkyi

When there is a slot open-
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: http://tinypic.com/r/14aafdl/8
Price: 250 TBT
Extra/s:None
Notes: I'm working on 100 posts! ^w^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

SleepyMissBoxxy said:


> When there is a slot open-
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: http://tinypic.com/r/14aafdl/8
> Price: 250 TBT
> Extra/s:None
> Notes: I'm working on 100 posts! ^w^


Slots are closed. Sorry. Please wait till slot/s are open.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

All the Chib Chib's (my name for them) are so hypnotic : O <3<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> All the Chib Chib's (my name for them) are so hypnotic : O <3<3


lol so many, so many @w@
I might have send some away for an example link. There is just too many now. They are taking over the first post lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol so many, so many @w@
> I might have send some away for an example link. There is just too many now. They are taking over the first post lol.



Ahahaha but they're still fun to stare at 8'D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha but they're still fun to stare at 8'D


They are. I can't agree with you more.
My little army take over tbt.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> They are. I can't agree with you more.
> My little army take over tbt.



AMG yuss : D Also Happy New Year soooo close to midnight now<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG yuss : D Also Happy New Year soooo close to midnight now<3


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## milkyi

I may have been stalking but Happy New Year to your *cough* little army *cough*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> I may have been stalking but Happy New Year to your *cough* little army *cough*


lol thanks <3
Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAMING: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like an animated chibi of Kaylee. I prefer this outfit for my chibi more:






I don't need any extras, and that will be 250 TBT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

STREAM OFFLINE.

----------------



Apple2012 said:


> I would like an animated chibi of Kaylee. I prefer this outfit for my chibi more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need any extras, and that will be 250 TBT.


Sorry, slots are full at the moment. Check back when there are slot/s open and use the form.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> STREAM OFFLINE.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> 
> Sorry, slots are full at the moment. Check back when there are slot/s open and use the form.



That's okay. I'll be waiting until you're done with the current line-up unless if you want to hold mine for the next line-up, but that's less likely possible. Either way, I'll re-submit it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> That's okay. I'll be waiting until you're done with the current line-up unless if you want to hold mine for the next line-up, but that's less likely possible. Either way, I'll re-submit it.


Just re-submit  when a slot is open, more fair.


----------



## sej

Please can u stream again? <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Please can u stream again? <3


lol ok <3
Let me set it up and get a cup of coffee.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol ok <3
> Let me set it up and get a cup of coffee.


Thanks! <3
Now I want coffee


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAMING: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

SLOT OPEN.​


----------



## azukitan

Do you accept collectibles as payment? >o< I might not get a slot this time but just for future reference.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Do you accept collectibles as payment? >o< I might not get a slot this time but just for future reference.


Depends on the collectibles. What you got to offer?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's my order form.

Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s:







Price: 250
Extra/s: None
Notes: None


----------



## azukitan

I can offer an ice cream swirl or popsicle + 50 BTB for an animated chibi or both if you're willing to do couples x3 I also have a spare red and green candy.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Here's my order form.
> 
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: 250
> Extra/s: None
> Notes: None


Accepted.



azukitan said:


> I can offer an ice cream swirl or popsicle + 50 BTB for an animated chibi or both if you're willing to do couples x3 I also have a spare red and green candy.


Hmmm... well I am opening couples/two people together very soon so if you are interested, and  I can see you will be haha. 
I'll think about that. Any food collectible temps me in. ^^
The ice cream swirl is pointing to fancy.

I think I will be making them 500 tbt bells.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hmmm... well I am opening couples/two people together very soon so if you are interested, and  I can see you will be haha.
> I'll think about that. Any food collectible temps me in. ^^
> The ice cream swirl is pointing to fancy.
> 
> I think I will be making them 500 tbt bells.



I'll be on the lookout then, hehe. 500 BTB is more than fair ^w^ <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Would you like me to pay now or later? I prefer paying before the process begins.

By the way, I got a doughnut for your chibi. *passes doughnut*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> I'll be on the lookout then, hehe. 500 BTB is more than fair ^w^ <3


Ok, thank you. ^^



Apple2012 said:


> Would you like me to pay now or later? I prefer paying before the process begins.
> 
> By the way, I got a doughnut for your chibi. *passes doughnut*


"_Pay first after order is *accepted* by me._"

Thanks for the doughnut *nom nom* <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> "_Pay first after order is *accepted* by me._"
> 
> Thanks for the doughnut *nom nom* <3



Since my order was accepted, I just paid you.

Oh, and did you eat the doughnut, or did your chibi ate it? It was meant for your chibi.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

STREAM ENDED.

-----------------​


Apple2012 said:


> Since my order was accepted, I just paid you.
> 
> Oh, and did you eat the doughnut, or did your chibi ate it? It was meant for your chibi.


Yeah, and thanks.

We both did. Chibi, and Chibi.


----------



## milkyi

DARN i JUST MISSED THIS


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *aleshapie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this image's url, "How To Hogg"....
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Slot Open.​



She is so super cute! Thank you!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> DARN i JUST MISSED THIS


I'll be opening another later today.



aleshapie said:


> She is so super cute! Thank you!!


You're welcome. ^^


----------



## milkyi

Sweet could you maybe reserve that for me? if not thats okay my order form should be somewhere in this post.


----------



## gnoixaim

Hihi, did you by chance already do my second request? am i blind and don't see it on op??? I just don't see my name listed on the slots anymore, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> Sweet could you maybe reserve that for me? if not thats okay my order form should be somewhere in this post.


Sorry no. Repost your order when a slot is open.



gnoixaim said:


> Hihi, did you by chance already do my second request? am i blind and don't see it on op??? I just don't see my name listed on the slots anymore, lol.


It's done, don't worry. But I am having problem making it transparent.

She's sitting right here:





When she's transparent I will let you know.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Uhm, I fell asleep during the stream so idk if anything was said to me of any importamce..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Uhm, I fell asleep during the stream so idk if anything was said to me of any importamce..


lol I knew it. Nothing important, just the usual <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Kaeluh*






*gnoixaim - for buuunii*





--------------

OPEN SLOT.​


----------



## azukitan

Not sure if you're offering these yet, but I'll give it a shot XD

Animated/Still: Animated couple
Reference/s: [x]
Price: Popsicle + ice cream swirl + 50 BTB (I can add more BTB if need be)
Extra/s: N/A
Notes: N/A


----------



## milkyi

Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: http://tinypic.com/r/14aafdl/8
Price: 250 TBT
Extra/s:None
Notes:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will send TBT when I have been accepted.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Not sure if you're offering these yet, but I'll give it a shot XD
> 
> Animated/Still: Animated couple
> Reference/s: [x]
> Price: Popsicle + ice cream swirl + 50 BTB (I can add more BTB if need be)
> Extra/s: N/A
> Notes: N/A


I was just about to add this to the shop haha. Accepted. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahh~ Not fast enough for a slot, but these are really cute!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: http://tinypic.com/r/14aafdl/8
> Price: 250 TBT
> Extra/s:None
> Notes:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will send TBT when I have been accepted.


Since you have been trying to get a slot of ages, and you just miss out by one min, why not. Accepted!


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I was just about to add this to the shop haha. Accepted. XD



Yay!! *hugsu* Thank you so much! I'll send you the collectibles and BTB shortly  <333


----------



## rosabelle

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Kaeluh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gnoixaim - for buuunii*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> OPEN SLOT.​


Ooh so cute!


----------



## milkyi

I give up UwU Wake me up when 2999 ends


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Ahh~ Not fast enough for a slot, but these are really cute!


I'm feeling generous, go ahead lol. I'll let you in too. Just you now and that's it.


----------



## milkyi

WAIT NVM YAY I AM ACCEPTED!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I'll send TBT~ I wuff you Chibi <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy, I see you.



rosabelle said:


> Ooh so cute!


Thank you. #^^#



Yuelia said:


> I give up UwU Wake me up when 2999 ends





Yuelia said:


> WAIT NVM YAY I AM ACCEPTED!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay I'll send TBT~ I wuff you Chibi <3


Haha, you're welcome. <3


----------



## milkyi

Sent~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Actually *Azukitan*, could you make it two ice cream swirls if you have another to spare. I already have 8 popsicles lol. It's fine if not.



Yuelia said:


> Sent~


Thank you <3


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Actually *Azukitan*, could you make it two ice cream swirls if you have two to spare. I already have 8 popsicles lol. It's fine if not.



That was my only spare ice cream swirl, unfortunately! ; ; The other one is currently being displayed. I'LL GIVE YOU THE REST OF MY BELLS AS AN APOLOGY! I'm so sorry TAT


----------



## milkyi

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you <3



No problem! Thank you accepting me! C:

This was the reason I stayed up last 12. XD (Its EST since I live on the East Coast)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> That was my only spare ice cream swirl, unfortunately! ; ; The other one is currently being displayed. I'LL GIVE YOU THE REST OF MY BELLS AS AN APOLOGY! I'm so sorry TAT


Oh no no its fine! Don't worry about it. Still accepted.



Yuelia said:


> No problem! Thank you accepting me! C:


It was only fair as you have waited so long, and missed by one minute. Didn't want you to feel bummed again.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh no no its fine! Don't worry about it. Still accepted.



Thank you for being understanding. And no worries! I wouldn't know what to do with that meager amount anyway :'3


----------



## Punchy-kun

Have you been doing this all day?
Maybe you should put a time limit to spend on this in one day.


----------



## Amissapanda

That's awfully sweet of you, thanks! 

Animated/Still: Animated Couple (if you're offering them?)
Reference/s: Both characters. Male school uniform. Female school uniform. Grumpy!blush Fakir.

Price: 500 for the couple, and three extras for 150 more---I'll round it up to an offer of 750 TBT? Willing to negotiate depending on how difficult you deem this to do!
Extra/s: Can the guy have a grumpy-faced blush instead of a smile (like in the references above)? And a heart between them would be lovely, as well as the little ground sprite beneath their feet.
Notes: Thanks for opening up the offer! I appreciate it, whether or not you accept my request!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Thank you for being understanding. And no worries! I wouldn't know what to do with that meager amount anyway :'3


It's cool. ^^



Amissapanda said:


> That's awfully sweet of you, thanks!
> 
> Animated/Still: Animated Couple (if you're offering them?)
> Reference/s: Both characters. Male school uniform. Female school uniform. Grumpy!blush Fakir.
> 
> Price: 500 for the couple, and three extras for 150 more---I'll round it up to an offer of 750 TBT? Willing to negotiate depending on how difficult you deem this to do!
> Extra/s: Can the guy have a grumpy-faced blush instead of a smile (like in the references above)? And a heart between them would be lovely, as well as the little ground sprite beneath their feet.
> Notes: Thanks for opening up the offer! I appreciate it, whether or not you accept my request!


Accepted, and you're welcome hehe. 

What type of ground sprite would you like? It's whatever suits you fancy.[/SIZE]


Punchy-kun said:


> Have you been doing this all day?
> Maybe you should put a time limit to spend on this in one day.


I'm taking a break after this. Don't worry. ^^
I listen to my man lol.
And, yeah (I've had trouble with the spriting today). But I am doing what I love. I'm going to be doing something in paper wise after this.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's cool. ^^
> 
> 
> Accepted, and you're welcome hehe.
> 
> What type of ground sprite would you like? It's whatever suits you fancy.
> 
> Also, would you like them holding hands, or not? Still need to add this to the first page haha.
> 
> I'm taking a break after this. Don't worry. ^^
> I listen to my man lol.
> And, yeah (I've had trouble with the spriting today). But I am doing what I love. I'm going to be doing something in paper wise after this.



But sun too! I know you like doing it, but keep it healthy


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted, and you're welcome hehe.
> 
> What type of ground sprite would you like? It's whatever suits you fancy.



Awesome, thanks! I'll send the TBT shortly.

Hmmm... as for the ground sprite, could you do green grass with little red roses in it?

Oh, and here's one more great reference of the couple, drawn by the lovely Azukitan~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Awesome, thanks! I'll send the TBT shortly.
> 
> Hmmm... as for the ground sprite, could you do green grass with little red roses in it?
> 
> Oh, and here's one more great reference of the couple, drawn by the lovely Azukitan~


Sure, thank you. ^^

Also, would you like them holding hands, or not? Facing each other, or side by side?
Still need to add this to the first page haha.


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sure, thank you. ^^
> 
> Also, would you like them holding hands, or not? Facing each other, or side by side?
> Still need to add this to the first page haha.



Holding hands and looking toward each other like that one you did of you and Punchy would be perfect, thanks! : ) And just a simple blinking red heart between them is fine!


----------



## azukitan

Psst~ I recommend visiting _Amissa's tumblr_ for more incredible references of Fakir and Ahiru <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> But sun too! I know you like doing it, but keep it healthy


Uh, true. ^^;
Alright.



Amissapanda said:


> Holding hands and looking toward each other like that one you did of you and Punchy would be perfect, thanks! : ) And just a simple blinking red heart between them is fine!


Alright. Thank you. ^^



azukitan said:


> Psst~ I recommend visiting _Amissa's tumblr_ for more incredible references of Fakir and Ahiru <3


I'm not surprised, Amissapanda's art is amazing by far! XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still single has been put up to 150 tbt bells, double pairs/couples added.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

My idea on doing princesses's order. I hope I can do this right.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I want another chibi done, so I'll be stalking this thread for a slot. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> I want another chibi done, so I'll be stalking this thread for a slot. :3


A lot of people are haha, good luck to you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*princesse*





I tried my best but I just couldn't do what you requested for. I apologize.  
I added the heart balloon but you didn't tell me what color to use, so I went with whatever suits.
If you want me to change the color, let me know.​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> A lot of people are haha, good luck to you.



Thanks, and good luck to your shop as well! (Though it doesn't really need it… it's already so successful! )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Thanks, and good luck to your shop as well! (Though it doesn't really need it… it's already so successful! )


Thank you ADanishMuffin! #><#

And oh my goodness your avatar! That makes me feel proud I have done a good job for you. #><#

-----

Anyone interested in a stream?


----------



## milkyi

I would watch it! ^w^ I'll be eating oranges OuO


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> I would watch it! ^w^ I'll be eating oranges OuO


One person. Meh why not, I will set it up then. XD

Enjoy them oranges.


----------



## milkyi

Lol Thanks


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you ADanishMuffin! #><#
> 
> And oh my goodness your avatar! That makes me feel proud I have done a good job for you. #><#
> 
> -----
> 
> Anyone interested in a stream?



Aww, it's nothing! Your chibis really are amazing. 

Also, I'd definitely be interested in a stream. Not sure if I can view it since I'm on mobilr, though.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*

----------

*rosabelle*


----------



## milkyi

If it isn't too late could you do my OC instead of mayor? 



Spoiler: Ref











- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also remove the frilly thing and headband out of her hair :3


----------



## rosabelle

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*
> 
> ----------
> 
> *rosabelle*



Am I too late for the stream? xD but omg this is so cute!!! *u* I love it! Thank you <3


----------



## milkyi

No you can join OuO Watcching er make art is amazing.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Sej - For Klinkguin*





------------------

SLOT OPEN.

------------------​


rosabelle said:


> Am I too late for the stream? xD but omg this is so cute!!! *u* I love it! Thank you <3


Still streaming.
Hehe, glad you like it. ^^



Yuelia said:


> If it isn't too late could you do my OC instead of mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh also remove the frilly thing and headband out of her hair :3


Alright, just redo it on a fresh order.


----------



## milkyi

Single/Double: Single
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: 



Spoiler










Price:Alreadu paid
Extra/s: None
Notes: Remove the frilly thing and headband out of her hair.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> Single/Double: Single
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price:Already paid
> Extra/s: None
> Notes: Remove the frilly thing and headband out of her hair.


Alright, I will change that order for you. 

Slot still open.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Sej - For Klinkguin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.
> 
> ------------------​
> 
> Still streaming.
> Hehe, glad you like it. ^^
> 
> 
> Alright, just redo it on a fresh order.



Omg thank you! She will love it!


----------



## azukitan

Single/Double: Double
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s226/l337ninja1up/Kana and Hiro/fha_zps0f7fdf2b.png & http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s226/l337ninja1up/Kana and Hiro/fhaaa_zps0912dc77.png
Price: 550 BTB
Extra/s: Could my characters be facing each other while holding an orange rose?
Notes: If you can make Hiro frowning instead of smile, that'd be great, too. Not sure if that would cost extra BTB or not XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had to order another one while I still have bells, fufufu~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Single/Double: Double
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s226/l337ninja1up/Kana and Hiro/fha_zps0f7fdf2b.png & http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s226/l337ninja1up/Kana and Hiro/fhaaa_zps0912dc77.png
> Price: 550 BTB
> Extra/s: Could my characters be facing each other while holding an orange rose?
> Notes: If you can make Hiro frowning instead of smile, that'd be great, too. Not sure if that would cost extra BTB or not XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I had to order another one while I still have bells, fufufu~


Accepted. Nah its not extra for frowning haha. XD


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted. Nah its not extra for frowning haha. XD



Huzzah! Thank you so much, Chibi <3 I'll send payment shortly ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Omg thank you! She will love it!


Hehe, you're welcome. ^^



azukitan said:


> Huzzah! Thank you so much, Chibi <3 I'll send payment shortly ^^


Alright, thank you. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Apple2012*





----------------------

SLOT OPEN.​


----------



## pengutango

Boop, yo.  Think it's still open, and finally figured out something to order~

Single/Double: Double
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: Under spoiler tag -- 



Spoiler:  















Price: 500 + whatever the extras cost (so 50 for heart... then no idea for the rest)
Extra/s: Both - flaring biotics, Cameron - also winking with a lil heart, Adrianna - also smirking
Notes: Standing side by side.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

pengutango said:


> Boop, yo.  Think it's still open, and finally figured out something to order~
> 
> Single/Double: Double
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: Under spoiler tag --
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art by Aervels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eye color: *Hazel, but leaning on the green/purple side (if that makes any sense)
> 
> *Hair Color:* To be honest, I couldn't pin down a color, but I was thinking either blonde, reddish-brown, and black. You can play around with that though to see what goes best with their eye color.
> 
> *Hair Style:* *[x]*, *[x]*,  *[x]* - Play around with those three styles and feel free to mix them up. In a way, they look similar, but for reals, men's hairstyles are boring in comparison to women's. XD
> 
> *Visor:* *[x]*, *[x]*
> 
> *Armor:* *[x]* (ref for the bottom part since you can't see it in the 2nd pic)
> *[x]* (as for colors, could you change the yellow parts to be red?)
> 
> 
> Price: 500 + whatever the extras cost (so 50 for heart... then no idea for the rest)
> Extra/s: Both - flaring biotics, Cameron - also winking with a lil heart, Adrianna - also smirking
> Notes: Standing side by side.


Accepted. 750 tbt bells cool with you?

500 tbt bells for doubles/couple.
100 tbt bells for flaring biotics.
50 tbt bells for winking.
50 tbt bells for smirking.
50 tbt bells for the heart.


----------



## pengutango

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted. 750 tbt bells cool with you?
> 
> 500 tbt bells for doubles/couple.
> 100 tbt bells for flaring biotics.
> 50 tbt bells for winking.
> 50 tbt bells for smirking.
> 50 tbt bells for the heart.



Yep and just sent over the bells.  Thanks again. I don't mind it being higher since it is a more complex request.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Is there still a slot open or did I miss it? ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Apple2012*




Thank you very much. I really love your work.

I'll get the other two girls, but I'll space them apart by 5 to 7 days. See you later on Wednesday (Tuesday my time).

EDIT: I'm using your chibi in my blog description and gave you credit for it.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

emmatheweirdo said:


> Is there still a slot open or did I miss it? ;w;


You missed it, sorry. Maybe next time.



Apple2012 said:


> Thank you very much. I really love your work.
> 
> I'll get the other two girls, but I'll space them apart by 5 to 7 days. See you later on Wednesday (Tuesday my time).
> 
> EDIT: I'm using your chibi in my blog description and gave you credit for it.


Thank you Apple2012, and see you.
Alright, that is fine.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM OFFLINE*​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Aww, I missed the slot. I'll have to check this thread more often!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Would anyone like me to stream?



ADanishMuffin said:


> Aww, I missed the slot. I'll have to check this thread more often!


Better luck next time. ^^;


----------



## azukitan

Meeeeeeeeee~! Though I might have to leave on short notice if my mom needs help cooking ;A;


----------



## pengutango

I'll be around for at least a lil while.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Meeeeeeeeee~! Though I might have to leave on short notice if my mom needs help cooking ;A;





pengutango said:


> I'll be around for at least a lil while.


Let's stream.
Then I will stream for a little while for you guys. ^^

Let me set it up.

------------------------

*STREAM IS ONLINE: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*​


----------



## milkyi

I missed the stream ;A;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM BABY STREAM: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*azukitan*






-----------------------------------

SLOT OPEN.

-----------------------------------

STREAM ENDED.
Just a quick one tonight guys.​


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*Single/Double:* Single
*Animated/Still: * Animated
*Reference/s:* {x}
*Price:* 300 tbt
*Extra/s:* Yellow balloon c:
*Line Color:* Dark Grey
* Eye Color:* Light Blue
*Notes:*Tysm <333


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Single/Double:* Single
> *Animated/Still: * Animated
> *Reference/s:* {http://sta.sh/2tvo2l40kuf"]x}
> *Price:* 250+ tbt
> *Notes:*Tysm <333


Accepted. 250 tbt bells is the correct price.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted. 250 tbt bells is the correct price.



I edited it a bit cx


----------



## sej

I can't seem to join your stream anymore, did it end?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

emmatheweirdo said:


> I edited it a bit cx





emmatheweirdo said:


> *Single/Double:* Single
> *Animated/Still: * Animated
> *Reference/s:* {x}
> *Price:* 300 tbt
> *Extra/s:* Yellow balloon c:
> *Notes:*Tysm <333


Accepted.



Sej said:


> I can't seem to join your stream anymore, did it end?


Yes, ended sorry. It was a short one.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted.
> 
> 
> Yes, ended sorry. It was a short one.



Okay! No probs


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Aww, I just missed the slot. I have to remember to check this more often, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Aww, I just missed the slot. I have to remember to check this more often, lol.


*pat pat*

I'll add your order in now because you have been waiting for long enough.

----

Well, looks like someone didn't check back lol.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *pat pat*
> 
> I'll add your order in now because you have been waiting for long enough.
> 
> ----
> 
> Well, looks like someone didn't check back lol.



Aaaah, sorry! Are you sure that that would be okay? I don't want to burden you with too many requests or anything.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *azukitan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> STREAM ENDED.
> Just a quick one tonight guys.​



*squee* Aren't they the cutest?! >w< Many thanks, Chibi! Have all of my adoration (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧♡


----------



## Ayaya

Now that I have enough BTB to order from you, your slot is full... (and I don't even know what to order haha) Will wait patiently for slots to open :>


----------



## kesttang

Ayaya said:


> Now that I have enough BTB to order from you, your slot is full... (and I don't even know what to order haha) Will wait patiently for slots to open :>



I will wait with you. LOL.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Aaaah, sorry! Are you sure that that would be okay? I don't want to burden you with too many requests or anything.


Well, I guess wait till I have a slot open. ^^;



azukitan said:


> *squee* Aren't they the cutest?! >w< Many thanks, Chibi! Have all of my adoration (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧♡


Haha *grabs*! Glad you like it! It's one of my favorite couples so far. 



Ayaya said:


> Now that I have enough BTB to order from you, your slot is full... (and I don't even know what to order haha) Will wait patiently for slots to open :>





kesttang said:


> I will wait with you. LOL.


Good luck.


----------



## sej

I have Vmed you btw


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> I have Vmed you btw


I VMed you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When does another slot open up?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> When does another slot open up?


When I finished the next pixel.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Your chibis are getting so popular. I want one if you have space!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*LINE COLOR AND EYE COLOR ADDED TO ORDER FORM.*

-----------------------​


Paperboy012305 said:


> Your chibis are getting so popular. I want one if you have space!


Haha, thank you.


----------



## milkyi

(Not trying to be rude or rush you) Hows my chibi coming? c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> (Not trying to be rude or rush you) Hows my chibi coming? c:


I haven't gotten to it yet sorry. I'm rather busy this morning. Don't worry. I will getting to it soon.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *LINE COLOR AND EYE COLOR ADDED TO ORDER FORM.*
> 
> -----------------------​
> 
> Haha, thank you.


Your welcome!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well, I guess wait till I have a slot open. ^^;



Okay, that's fine! I've been ordering art like crazy lately, so it looks like I'll be a bit short on bells for another pixel chibi. (it looks like I have enough for a chibi, but I still have to make another payment for art so I'll be pretty broke LOL)


----------



## sej

Could I order this pixel pls that was on the front as well pls lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Could I order this pixel pls that was on the front as well pls lol
> View attachment 79972


Oh my, you actually like these? 
I just slapped them together. I can make better ones lol. Hmmm.... I've never actually thought of that before.

I guess I could do one as a test perhaps. I can do it for free.



ADanishMuffin said:


> Okay, that's fine! I've been ordering art like crazy lately, so it looks like I'll be a bit short on bells for another pixel chibi. (it looks like I have enough for a chibi, but I still have to make another payment for art so I'll be pretty broke LOL)


lol its cool, I am not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my, you actually like these?
> I just slapped them together. I can make better ones lol. Hmmm.... I've never actually thought of that before.
> 
> I guess I could do one as a test perhaps. I can do it for free.
> 
> 
> lol its cool, I am not going anywhere anytime soon.



Omg I would love that! 
Thanks so much! 
Ref: (x)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Omg I would love that!
> Thanks so much!
> Ref: (x)


Hehe, you're welcome <3
All tests are free, don't worry.

I'll try it out when I have some free time.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, you're welcome <3
> All tests are free, don't worry.
> 
> I'll try it out when I have some free time.



Thank you! <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *LINE COLOR AND EYE COLOR ADDED TO ORDER FORM.*





emmatheweirdo said:


> *Single/Double:* Single
> *Animated/Still: * Animated
> *Reference/s:* {x}
> *Price:* 300 tbt
> *Extra/s:* Yellow balloon c:
> *Line Color:* Dark Grey/Black
> * Eye Color:* Light Blue
> *Notes:*Tysm <333



I edited my post with line and eye color c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

emmatheweirdo said:


> I edited my post with line and eye color c:


You didn't have to do that, but thank you, it helps. ^^


----------



## sej

Hi Chibi! Would you mind streaming?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Hi Chibi! Would you mind streaming?


Errr, I haven't got much time sorry. I need to be somewhere in half an hour.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Errr, I haven't got much time sorry. I need to be somewhere in half an hour.



Np! 
Aha sorry for always asking xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Errr, I haven't got much time sorry. I need to be somewhere in half an hour.



So does that mean a slot won't be open until tomorrow? I would like to put in a new order form ASAP.


----------



## kesttang

Apple2012 said:


> So does that mean a slot won't be open until tomorrow? I would like to put in a new order form ASAP.



The OP is probably busy with life so spot should be opening soon as she got some time. : P


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I noticed that this shop opened on your first anniversary on this site.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Np!
> Aha sorry for always asking xD


Nah, I like it when you ask. It's cool.



Apple2012 said:


> So does that mean a slot won't be open until tomorrow? I would like to put in a new order form ASAP.


Well I am pretty busy today, I will see if I can do one



kesttang said:


> The OP is probably busy with life so spot should be opening soon as she got some time. : P


Thank you.



Apple2012 said:


> I noticed that this shop opened on your first anniversary on this site.


Oh my, I just noticed lol. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## milkyi

Hey are you gonna be able to stream sometime soon?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> Hey are you gonna be able to stream sometime soon?


When I am not so busy, I will. ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> When I am not so busy, I will. ^^



Can I still post my 2nd order form, even when you're busy?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Can I still post my 2nd order form, even when you're busy?


Please wait till a slot is open to post your order. If you want to keep track of it and use it when one is, just save it somewhere on your computer or PM it to yourself.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Decided to take a break for a moment, and do some of this. Anyone would like me to stream?

----------------

Well, I have waited and no one has asked. I guess I will go back to what I was doing.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*noms on pineapple lumps*

I might be able to do a stream today if I have time, anyone?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *noms on pineapple lumps*
> 
> I might be able to do a stream today if I have time, anyone?



I don't know why people ignore this thread. Your pixel art is pretty.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *noms on pineapple lumps*
> 
> I might be able to do a stream today if I have time, anyone?



I would love if you did a stream!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know why people ignore this thread. Your pixel art is pretty.


It gets buried by amazing art lol.



Sej said:


> I would love if you did a stream!


Ok we got one. Enough for me. Just got to do a few chores and I will set it up. ^^


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It gets buried by amazing art lol.
> 
> 
> Ok we got one. Enough for me. Just got to do a few chores and I will set it up. ^^



Cool! Ty  
And your art is soooo precious, don't you ever call your art like that.


----------



## azukitan

I'm totes interested <333 Shall be back in, like, an hour, though. I have to run some errands~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Cool! Ty
> And your art is soooo precious, don't you ever call your art like that.


*keeps nomming on pineapple lumps*

What, its true. It does get buried by amazing art. XD



azukitan said:


> I'm totes interested <333 Shall be back in, like, an hour, though. I have to run some errands~


Alright. I will be waiting~


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *keeps nomming on pineapple lumps*
> 
> What, its true. It does get buried by amazing art. XD
> 
> 
> Alright. I will be waiting~



Your art stands out like gold. Your art is so amazing!  (I'm not saying everyone else's art is bad, don't worry)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*

Ugh, worst time. Wait for 10 mins guys. I apologizes.​


----------



## sej

Np!
I was clicking the link and it was saying 'waiting for presenter' and I was wondering what was going on lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*
> 
> Ugh, worst time. Wait for 10 mins guys. I apologizes.​



Noo, I can't watch because I have to go to school soon! (Well I shouldn't even be on the internet at this time lol)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ugh, sorry guys. When a family emergency calls. I'm back now.

*STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Yuelia*






---------------------------

SLOT OPEN.​


----------



## MC4pros

Single/Double: Single
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: 
Mayor reference : { x }
Extra/s:
Line Color: The third example.
Eye Color: Brown
Price: 250 tbt
Notes: Thank you so much, Chibi~! ❀ ^.^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Stream is lagged. I'll have to end and to reset my computer.

-------

Back, would you like me to stream again?



MC4pros said:


> Single/Double: Single
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s:
> Mayor reference : { x }
> Extra/s:
> Line Color: The third example.
> Eye Color: Brown
> Price: 250 tbt
> Notes: Thank you so much, Chibi~! ❀ ^.^


Accepted? The wee dog thing as the ref?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump

Still considering to stream if anyone asks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The reason why I didn't ask is because it's not my turn yet. I don't want to sound impatient at all.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> The reason why I didn't ask is because it's not my turn yet. I don't want to sound impatient at all.


It's fine.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

But I would like you to stream. So you have at least something fun to do.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> But I would like you to stream. So you have at least something fun to do.


Thank you. I have fun making these pixels, its just much fun when having someone there.

I'll set it up.

----------------

*STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thanks for setting up the stream.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM ENDED.*
Everyone has left.​


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *STREAM ENDED.*
> Everyone has left.​



Had no idea you did streams, I would have came if I had known!

Quick question though, are you able to make Chibis from Miis?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Had no idea you did streams, I would have came if I had known!
> 
> Quick question though, are you able to make Chibis from Miis?


lol hello, long time no see man!
I can set up one for you if I want. I do them whenever I get interest when I have free time.

And yes.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol hello, long time no see man!
> I can set up one for you if I want. I do them whenever I get interest when I have free time.
> 
> And yes.



Kinda late where I am at the moment, sorry! Maybe another time!
As for the Mii Chibi, I take it I'll have to wait for a slot?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Kinda late where I am at the moment, sorry! Maybe another time!
> As for the Mii Chibi, I take it I'll have to wait for a slot?


Haha, understood. Alright.

Yeah, you will have to wait.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Amissapanda (taster)*
I hope that's what your looking for in Fakir's face haha.


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Amissapanda (taster)*
> I hope that's what your looking for in Fakir's face haha.



LOL! Oh man, that's too perfect. XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> LOL! Oh man, that's too perfect. XD


Glad you like it haha, this is how he's looking so far. Ahiru is next.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Template of Nano Chibi (test)*
Still working on one for Sej as another test.






Any interest?​


----------



## rosabelle

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Template of Nano Chibi (test)*
> Still working on one for Sej as another test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any interest?​



ooh that looks cute Chibi! :O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

rosabelle said:


> ooh that looks cute Chibi! :O


Even though the little guy is naked ROFL. XD
If these guys get enough interest, I will make a little raffle for one or two as a freebie (got to make Sej's first to see how it looks). If all goes well, I might add these guys to the shop.


----------



## rosabelle

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Even though the little guy is naked ROFL. XD
> If these guys get enough interest, I will make a little raffle for one or two as a freebie (got to make Sej's first to see how it looks). If all goes well, I might add these guys to the shop.



Well I think its still cute despite no hair and clothes xD well I'll def join that raffle. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

rosabelle said:


> Well I think its still cute despite no hair and clothes xD well I'll def join that raffle. :3


Naked but still cute.
Oh yeah.





​


----------



## Jamborenium

these are really adorable I do say ♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ)​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Nebudelic said:


> these are really adorable I do say ♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ)​


Ahhh! Thank you Nebudelic! (ノ#╥д╥#)ノ

------------

Still want your opinion on this guys.

*Template of Nano Chibi (test)*
Still working on one for Sej as another test.






Any interest?​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhh! Thank you Nebudelic! (ノ#╥д╥#)ノ
> 
> ------------
> 
> Still want your opinion on this guys.
> 
> *Template of Nano Chibi (test)*
> Still working on one for Sej as another test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any interest?​



Oooh, those are very adorable! I'd definitely buy one if I could.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oooh, those are very adorable! I'd definitely buy one if I could.


Thank you.


----------



## azukitan

Aaah, I want to apologize for disappearing during your stream! My friend paid me an unexpected visit, and I just got home a while ago at five in the morning. I love all the pixels you've posted recently, especially the Fakir chibi. You got his expression down to a tee x3


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Stream is lagged. I'll have to end and to reset my computer.
> 
> -------
> 
> Back, would you like me to stream again?
> 
> 
> Accepted? The wee dog thing as the ref?



No, the mayor! XD There's two spoilers on my thread for the ref. There should be one for the mayor. I'll send the tbt.


----------



## sej

I find it extremely cute! 
Ahh I'm so honoured to be able to have one of these for free


----------



## snowblizzard24

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Naked but still cute.
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Aww! This is super adorbs! Will the nano chibi be similar to the regular chibis you're doing now, just scaled down? Either way, I'd definitely be interested in buying one. I can never seem to catch any slots from anyone though lol! But I'm always lurking


----------



## sej

snowblizzard24 said:


> Aww! This is super adorbs! Will the nano chibi be similar to the regular chibis you're doing now, just scaled down? Either way, I'd definitely be interested in buying one. I can never seem to catch any slots from anyone though lol! But I'm always lurking





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhh! Thank you Nebudelic! (ノ#╥д╥#)ノ
> 
> ------------
> 
> Still want your opinion on this guys.
> 
> *Template of Nano Chibi (test)*
> Still working on one for Sej as another test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any interest?​



I think she means this, not the bigger Chibi aha 
Sorry if you already knew that!


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Still want your opinion on this guys.
> 
> *Template of Nano Chibi (test)*
> Still working on one for Sej as another test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any interest?​



Ahh, this is so cuuute!~ Even though the chibi's naked! XD 
Are you thinking of selling this type of chibi? I would definitely but one if I could! C:


----------



## snowblizzard24

Sej said:


> I think she means this, not the bigger Chibi aha
> Sorry if you already knew that!



Yeah, I knew what she was referring to. I was just wondering about whether or not the small one will be similar to her existing ones. The naked and bald big one is just too adorable to not comment on lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Aaah, I want to apologize for disappearing during your stream! My friend paid me an unexpected visit, and I just got home a while ago at five in the morning. I love all the pixels you've posted recently, especially the Fakir chibi. You got his expression down to a tee x3


lol its cool, I understand. And five in the morning?!

Thank goodness I got his personality right in the face (▰╥◡╥▰)



MC4pros said:


> No, the mayor! XD There's two spoilers on my thread for the ref. There should be one for the mayor. I'll send the tbt.


lol ok got it, thank you <3



MC4pros said:


> Ahh, this is so cuuute!~ Even though the chibi's naked! XD
> Are you thinking of selling this type of chibi? I would definitely but one if I could! C:


Yes I am thinking about it. These guys will have a completely different slot to the shop of 3 or 5. Glad you like the little naked dude. ^^



snowblizzard24 said:


> Yeah, I knew what she was referring to. I was just wondering about whether or not the small one will be similar to her existing ones. The naked and bald big one is just too adorable to not comment on lol


lol, well so far these little guys are tests. I'm assuming they will be similar to the "normal" chibis, but I need to finish sej's first to see how it comes out. You never know, they might be a little different. These will be a cheaper option to the "normal" chibis, as I am thinking of making these guys 50 tbt bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hey Chibi.Hoshi, when are you streaming?

@Minecraft4Pros: Good luck on getting your pixel chibi.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Hey Chibi.Hoshi, when are you streaming?


Whenever I feel like it or when I am asked.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone like me to stream? Thinking about it.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone like me to stream? Thinking about it.



yesyes!! <3333


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone like me to stream? Thinking about it.



Yes!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

emmatheweirdo said:


> yesyes!! <3333





MC4pros said:


> Yes!


Looks like I am streaming baby.

Give me a sec to get ready. (◕△◕✿)

---------------------------------
*
STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi​*​


----------



## snowblizzard24

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol, well so far these little guys are tests. I'm assuming they will be similar to the "normal" chibis, but I need to finish sej's first to see how it comes out. You never know, they might be a little different. These will be a cheaper option to the "normal" chibis, as I am thinking of making these guys 50 tbt bells.


Oh! That would be so awesome! If they are even half as good as the regular ones they'd definitely be a hit  Hopefully I'll be able to catch a slot when you offer these! All of your work is so precious. I'm so jealous of all the artists here, my goodness.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

it says it's locked :cccc

NVM lol i'm dumb


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

emmatheweirdo said:


> it says it's locked :cccc


What the, that's strange... o.o

Nevermind, you got it. XD



snowblizzard24 said:


> Oh! That would be so awesome! If they are even half as good as the regular ones they'd definitely be a hit  Hopefully I'll be able to catch a slot when you offer these! All of your work is so precious. I'm so jealous of all the artists here, my goodness.


Thank you, and thank you again. I hope they go well.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Amissapanda*






--------------------

SLOT OPEN.​


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Single/Double: Single
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: Mii
Line color: Light Blue
Eye color: Blue
Price: 500
Extra/s: None
Notes: Wears Poison Mushroom Cap (Ex: Mario series - Power Ups) on his head. It's like the attached pic, but purple.



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Single
> Animated
> Mii
> Mushroom Cap (Ex: Mario series - Power Ups)
> Light Blue
> Blue
> 450 TBT


Could you please fill it out with the form, like *Single/Double:* Single.
Need a reference photo as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am ready for another chibi. This time, I would like a chibi of StarFall's master chef, Jenny. She's wearing ordinary winter clothes as seen in my sig.

Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: She's in my sig, next to Penny
Line color: Orange
Eye color: Blue
Price: 300 (if pinwheel doesn't move); 350 (if pinwheel is animated)
Extra/s: Orange Pinwheel
Notes: The scarf is an actual scarf, and tights are absolute opaque and black.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I am ready for another chibi. This time, I would like a chibi of StarFall's master chef, Jenny. She's wearing ordinary winter clothes as seen in my sig.
> 
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: She's in my sig, next to Penny
> Line color: Orange
> Eye color: Blue
> Price: 300 (if pinwheel doesn't move); 350 (if pinwheel is animated)
> Extra/s: Orange Pinwheel
> Notes: The scarf is an actual scarf, and tights are absolute opaque and black.


Accepted. 
I could try making it animated. If something goes wrong and I can't, I will send back the 50 tbt bells.

*PoizonMushro0m*, I will still add you in if you fill out the form properly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted.
> I could try making it animated. If something goes wrong and I can't, I will send back the 50 tbt bells.



I was going to give you a box of doughnuts, but since the apples got into it, you can keep the 50 TBT you plan on sending back.

Stupid apples, they ruin everything.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I was going to give you a box of doughnuts, but since the apples got into it, you can keep the 50 TBT you plan on sending back.
> 
> Stupid apples, they ruin everything.


Should make some Apple pie, or Apple crumble. Hehe, *gets shot*

Thank you Apple2012, you really don't have to, but thanks. 



PoizonMushro0m said:


> Single/Double: Single
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: Mii
> Line color: Light Blue
> Eye color: Blue
> Price: 500
> Extra/s: None
> Notes: Wears Poison Mushroom Cap (Ex: Mario series - Power Ups) on his head. It's like the attached pic, but purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference


Accepted! And, 250, I know what you are up to hehe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Would you like another snack besides doughnuts for you and your chibi? Let's hope that the apples didn't get into them.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM ENDED*
How many hours was I streaming again haha. Fun stream guys. ^^​



Apple2012 said:


> Would you like another snack besides doughnuts for you and your chibi? Let's hope that the apples didn't get into them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *STREAM ENDED*
> How many hours was I streaming again haha. Fun stream guys. ^^



Did she eat it before the apples did?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Did she eat it before the apples did?


We will never know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> We will never know.



Okay then. Good luck working on the next batch of chibis on the week of Jan 11! And I hope that the apples didn't eat your chocolate cake collectible.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Someone lovely down-rated my thread.



Apple2012 said:


> Okay then. Good luck working on the next batch of chibis on the week of Jan 11! And I hope that the apples didn't eat your chocolate cake collectible.


Ekk! lol thanks Apple <3


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Someone lovely down-rated my thread.
> 
> 
> Ekk! lol thanks Apple <3



Look again


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> Look again


lol you didn't have to do that, but thank you.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol you didn't have to do that, but thank you.



Nah, you deserved it! Your chibis are awesome


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> Nah, you deserved it! Your chibis are awesome


Thank you Viz. <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ugh freaking trolls, happened to the best stores on TBT and still does, I upvoted earlier as well ;D BYOOTIFUL Chibs; Chibi<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ugh freaking trolls, happened to the best stores on TBT and still does, I upvoted earlier as well ;D BYOOTIFUL Chibs; Chibi<3


lol thanks Kairi <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol thanks Kairi <3



You are always welcome, all your stuff is gorgeous though (just the truth) : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You are always welcome, all your stuff is gorgeous though (just the truth) : )








You, and you guys.​


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You, and you guys.​



Is this a doodle?
This is a master peice :')


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Is this a doodle?
> This is a master peice :')


It's a doodle. XD

*peice
Define, peice.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's a doodle. XD
> 
> *peice
> Define, peice.


Lol I have accidently typed peice before and it autotyped it lol

And what, teach me your ways.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Lol I have accidently typed peice before and it autotyped it lol
> 
> And what, teach me your ways.






What is this pe, in peice you speak of. I got no joke.

Well grab your self some fresh moose mouse.​


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What is this pe, in peice you speak of. I got no joke.
> 
> Well grab your self some fresh moose mouse.​



Lol

Omg how do you sketch something like that in like 10 mins, how!
Lol I *accidently* typed that lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You, and you guys.​



*snugs the adorbs Chibi 8D* D'awww you deserve nothing but the utmost flattery : P


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Lol
> 
> Omg how do you sketch something like that in like 10 mins, how!
> Lol I *accidently* typed that lol


lol, I am use to it.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> *snugs the adorbs Chibi 8D* D'awww you deserve nothing but the utmost flattery : P


*blushes and hides*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol, I am use to it.
> 
> 
> *blushes and hides*



Nyehe : D


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol, I am use to it.
> 
> 
> *blushes and hides*



Just teach me your skills mkay


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Just teach me your skills mkay


Well hopefully this will explain a bit to you how I make the doodles. ^^


Spoiler:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I found a chocolate chip muffin for you. *passes muffin*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I found a chocolate chip muffin for you. *passes muffin*


Delicious~

*Anyone want me to stream? *


----------



## sej

Sure! I would watch


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Delicious~
> 
> *Anyone want me to stream? *



Sure. And I'm glad that the apples didn't get to the muffin.


----------



## sej

And also, would you considering doing the couple as my mayor and a villager genjika?(or how ever it is spelt xD)


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Delicious~
> 
> *Anyone want me to stream? *



Sure, I'd like to come! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> And also, would you considering doing the couple as my mayor and a villager genjika?(or how ever it is spelt xD)


So 2 people and a villager, didn't think of villagers but I don't think I can do 3 at once.
That's too much for me sorry.



Apple2012 said:


> Sure. And I'm glad that the apples didn't get to the muffin.





MC4pros said:


> Sure, I'd like to come! c:


I'll set one up soon then. ^^


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So 2 people and a villager, didn't think of villagers but I don't think I can do 3 at once.
> That's too much for me sorry.



Nah not 3 people 
I mean my mayor and a villager
(of course when a slot is free <3)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*​


Sej said:


> Nah not 3 people
> I mean my mayor and a villager
> (of course when a slot is free <3)


Hmm... I have never tried a villager so IDK. You want Marshal, don't you lol.
I could do a test, but this time you will have to pay.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *STREAM IS UP: https://join.me/Chibi.Hoshi*​
> 
> Hmm... I have never tried a villager so IDK. You want Marshal, don't you lol.
> I could do a test, but this time you will have to pay.


Yes, I want Marshal lol
How much? I may be able to afford it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Yes, I want Marshal lol
> How much? I may be able to afford it.


Well like you said on stream, non animated 300 tbt bells. ^^


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well like you said on stream, non animated 300 tbt bells. ^^



Cool! I will wait for next slot to open then


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM ENDED*
Going to have something to eat~​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *STREAM ENDED*
> Going to have something to eat~​



And make sure that the apples didn't get into your food.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> And make sure that the apples didn't get into your food.


And I have a fruit bowl at my dining table.
It has apples.


----------



## sej

lol
I am lurking for a slot ~


----------



## toenuki

what do u use to draw these?


----------



## Peisinoe

I neeeeed one


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Stina said:


> I neeeeed one


Maybe I should open slots to 20 max lol.


----------



## milkyi

XD


----------



## Sholee

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Maybe I should open slots to 20 max lol.



YES! do itttt


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sholee said:


> YES! do itttt


Should I be a mad woman and open 4? XD


----------



## Sholee

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Should I be a mad woman and open 4? XD



OMG *refreshes page like crazy*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*I'M OPENING 4 SLOTS!**
GOT TO GO FAST!*


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *I'M OPENING 4 SLOTS!**
> GOT TO GO FAST!*
> 
> *I NEED SONIC GIF*​



Aaaaah, I still need 50 more BTB! >_< 

I guess I'll have to order next time. Anyway, good luck to anyone who wants those slots! ^_^


----------



## Sholee

Single/Double:Single
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: 



Spoiler










Extra/s: 
Line Color: Black
Eye Color: Black
Price: 250
Notes


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Aaaaah, I still need 50 more BTB! >_<
> 
> I guess I'll have to order next time. Anyway, good luck to anyone who wants those slots! ^_^


Just do it, I can do it for 100 since you have been waiting long enough and its not animated. Plus, you have ordered before. XD



Sholee said:


> Single/Double:Single
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: http://i.imgur.com/u1NQcvv.png
> Extra/s:
> Line Color: Black (didn't see this color in your examples tho... so not too sure)
> Eye Color: Black
> Price: 250
> Notes


I wait for refs.


----------



## aleshapie

Single/Double: Double
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s:







Extra/s: Pink balloon, spring grass/flower(s) on ground
Line Color: artist's discretion
Eye Color: Alesha- green, Lyra- green/gray
Price: 600 TBT...right?
Notes:
? thought/speech bubble with "Besties" ?


----------



## MC4pros

is it possible for me to request another one? ;w;
Single/Double: Single
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: http://i.imgur.com/umP6pOq.jpg
Extra/s:
Line Color: (This is the line color of the pixel, whatever color you like. Examples: [Click Me!]) Purple
Eye Color: Blue
Price: 250
Notes: Thank you! <33


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just do it, I can do it for 100 since you have been waiting long enough and its not animated. Plus, you have order before. XD



Oh, thanks so much! You're one of the nicest shop owners I know. Here's my order form! 

*Single/Double:* Single
*Animated/Still:* Still
*Reference/s:*


Spoiler: Mayor Reference










*Extra/s:* None
*Line Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Gray/Brown (whichever would look better to you)
Price: 100
Notes: Thanks so much for the discount! This shop has been booming lately haha (and mostly pixel art in general XD)

I'll send the BTB now! Again, thanks! 

*Edit:* I sent the BTB! 

Also, all the slots were taken in like a minute, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Single/Double: Double
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s:
> View attachment 80419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80420
> Extra/s: Pink balloon, spring grass/flower(s) on ground
> Line Color: artist's discretion
> Eye Color: Alesha- green, Lyra- green/gray
> Price: 600 TBT...right?
> Notes:
> ? thought/speech bubble with "Besties" ?


Accepted. However since I already have one of your characters made, 400 tbt bells alright with you? (250 tbt bells for character, 50 for ground, 50 for balloon (I have one made now), 50 for speech bubble)



MC4pros said:


> is it possible for me to request another one? ;w;
> Single/Double: Single
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s: http://i.imgur.com/umP6pOq.jpg
> Extra/s:
> Line Color: (This is the line color of the pixel, whatever color you like. Examples: [Click Me!]) Purple
> Eye Color: Blue
> Price: 250
> Notes: Thank you! <33


Accepted.


----------



## Sholee

Sholee said:


> Single/Double:Single
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra/s:
> Line Color: Yellow
> Eye Color: Black
> Price: 250
> Notes



edited with ref


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

That's it!
*All slots are taken guys!*​


ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh, thanks so much! You're one of the nicest shop owners I know. Here's my order form!
> 
> *Single/Double:* Single
> *Animated/Still:* Still
> *Reference/s:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Extra/s:* None
> *Line Color:* Brown
> *Eye Color:* Gray/Brown (whichever would look better to you)
> Price: 100
> Notes: Thanks so much for the discount! This shop has been booming lately haha (and mostly pixel art in general XD)
> 
> I'll send the BTB now! Again, thanks!
> 
> *Edit:* I sent the BTB!
> 
> Also, all the slots were taken in like a minute, lol.


Accepted!



Sholee said:


> edited with ref


Thank you, accepted!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Accepted!
> 
> 
> Thank you, accepted!



And with that, it looks like all the slots are taken! XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> And with that, it looks like all the slots are taken! XD


Sonic gif is pleased.

This is like a restock, ek! Gone within a min.


----------



## aleshapie

TBT sent! TYSM!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sonic gif is pleased.
> 
> This is like a restock, ek! Gone within a min.



Yeah, pretty much lol. (except it's much more frequent haha)


----------



## Sholee

yesssssss got a spot!!

now for the hardest part.... the waiting! ahahaha


----------



## snowblizzard24

Oh noez! Slots are really taken? Dang it lol! Next time for sure I'll take a slot.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thank you to *aleshapie* for the kind tip. 

------------------



ADanishMuffin said:


> Yeah, pretty much lol. (except it's much more frequent haha)


lol, IDK if I should be scared. (||￣▽￣)



Sholee said:


> yesssssss got a spot!!
> 
> now for the hardest part.... the waiting! ahahaha


I'm happy you got one. I know you have been waiting. 
I will try to finish it as soon as possible. <3



snowblizzard24 said:


> Oh noez! Slots are really taken? Dang it lol! Next time for sure I'll take a slot.


Yes, they go fast around here... good luck for next time.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol, IDK if I should be scared. (||￣▽￣)



Soon, there will be mobs chasing you for your art and chibis... Haha, I don't know why but I can imagine people doing that.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Soon, there will be mobs chasing you for your art and chibis... Haha, I don't know why but I can imagine people doing that.


Now I feel like doodling that lol.

Even though its me.


----------



## BungoTheElf

sHOOT HOW DID I MISS THIS

this is what i get for being on tumblr too long :'(


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

lynn105 said:


> sHOOT HOW DID I MISS THIS
> 
> this is what i get for being on tumblr too long :'(


I'm sorry ;-;
Maybe next time you will have better luck <3


----------



## snowblizzard24

Lol, it's like they're stalking you or something... hmm ?_?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

snowblizzard24 said:


> Lol, it's like they're stalking you or something... hmm ?_?



Maybe we are.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

snowblizzard24 said:


> Lol, it's like they're stalking you or something... hmm ?_?





ADanishMuffin said:


> Maybe we are.


I'm going to doodle this too.


----------



## snowblizzard24

ADanishMuffin said:


> Maybe we are.



Lucky, I open like 15 tabs and click back and forth so I forget which I was on all the time lol



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm going to doodle this too.



You should have yourself hiding in the bushes or something.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

snowblizzard24 said:


> You should have yourself hiding in the bushes or something.


I have a better idea. XD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm going to doodle this too.



Chibi.Hoshi's doodles = masterpieces


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I have a better idea. XD



Is it to punish the apples that ate all the bread products? I was about to make a sandwich, but the entire loaf of bread was gone.


----------



## snowblizzard24

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I have a better idea. XD



Can't wait to see it lol! And her doodles are masterpieces! Woot! Definitely worth the wait (~￣▽￣)~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Chibi.Hoshi's doodles = masterpieces





snowblizzard24 said:


> Can't wait to see it lol! And her doodles are masterpieces! Woot! Definitely worth the wait (~￣▽￣)~


How are they masterpieces? XDD


Apple2012 said:


> Is it to punish the apples that ate all the bread products? I was about to make a sandwich, but the entire loaf of bread was gone.


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Maybe, maybe not.



I still liked your drawing of the apples trying to get to the doughnut.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How are they masterpieces? XDD



How are they *not?* XD


----------



## snowblizzard24

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How are they masterpieces? XDD
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.



If they weren't, people wouldn't be stalking you and your thread!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: I failed.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: I failed.



LOL. 

Naw, this is amazing!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> LOL.
> 
> Naw, this is amazing!


It's not easy drawing a comic with a mouse. I'm use to ink and paper. I'll do that next time I do a comic. XD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hi, I just wanted to let you know that I was able to earn 50 BTB from posting! Would you like that 50 BTB since I only payed 100 BTB, when the original price is 150 BTB?


----------



## snowblizzard24

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: I failed.



Lol, so cute! Chibi bazooka, if only that were real. All the chibis all the time!

Chibi.Hoshi: (ﾉ⊙ω⊙)ﾉ～『✧~*CHIBIS*~✧』


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you have any more pics of your chibi being chased or rampaged on by apples?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Hi, I just wanted to let you know that I was able to earn 50 BTB from posting! Would you like that 50 BTB since I only payed 100 BTB, when the original price is 150 BTB?


It's up to you, but I would like it if you could.



snowblizzard24 said:


> Lol, so cute! Chibi bazooka, if only that were real. All the chibis all the time!
> 
> Chibi.Hoshi: (ﾉ⊙ω⊙)ﾉ～『✧~*CHIBIS*~✧』


lol. XD



Apple2012 said:


> Do you have any more pics of your chibi being chased or rampaged on by apples?


In the future, I have shown all of them so far.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> In the future, I have shown all of them so far.



If you watched the entire Back to the Future Trilogy, it is already the future right now. It's 2015, but then again, I don't know what time of the year that trilogy took place in.

I'll actually wait.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> If you watched the entire Back to the Future Trilogy, it is already the future right now. It's 2015, but then again, I don't know what time of the year that trilogy took place in.
> 
> I'll actually wait.


lol, I haven't watched it in full.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol, I haven't watched it in full.



I haven't seen a single movie from that trilogy, but I know it takes place in 2015. I should watch it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I haven't seen a single movie from that trilogy, but I know it takes place in 2015. I should watch it.


Ok now I need to Google it lol.

...
Yup, 2015.
Looks like I need more future.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's up to you, but I would like it if you could.



Okay, I'll be sending it over soon.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Okay, I'll be sending it over soon.


Thank you.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Okay, I sent the 50 BTB. Still, thanks for the thought of a discount! (Does that even make sense…)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Okay, I sent the 50 BTB. Still, thanks for the thought of a discount! (Does that even make sense…)


It does to me lol.


----------



## sej

Omg aha, so many orders! 
I guess I'll wait then!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Omg aha, so many orders!
> I guess I'll wait then!


Oh no, I am so sorry. DX


----------



## plantlet

congrats on so many orders and your success plus 10k+ views on your thread!! : o i hope for even more success in the future!


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry. DX



Nooooo don't be sorry! Nuuuuuuuuuuuu
I am fine waiting for a new slot! Awwwww don't feel sorrrryyyyyy pleaaasssseeee don't!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

plantlet said:


> congrats on so many orders and your success plus 10k+ views on your thread!! : o i hope for even more success in the future!


Wait, I HAVE 10k views?! O_O?! *checks*
*mouth drops* wow... and thank you! Thank you!



Sej said:


> Nooooo don't be sorry! Nuuuuuuuuuuuu
> I am fine waiting for a new slot! Awwwww don't feel sorrrryyyyyy pleaaasssseeee don't!


Alright, alright. I'll try and open another soon. Still trying to finish one.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, I HAVE 10k views?! O_O?! *checks*
> *mouth drops* wow... and thank you! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Alright, alright. I'll try and open another soon. Still trying to finish one.


Take your time


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Is this looking good, IDK. I think I messed up Hiro.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is this looking good, IDK. I think I messed up Hiro.



It looks really cool!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> It looks really cool!


Still think I messed up Hiro. XD


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is this looking good, IDK. I think I messed up Hiro.



Aww, I think this looks cute! If it's not too much trouble, however, could you add more tufts of hair on the side of Hiro's face and make his ear pointy? Like so: [x] I can pay an extra 50 btb for the trouble <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh, maybe make him smile as well? He looks so sad, which is totally my bad ;w;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Aww, I think this looks cute! If it's not too much trouble, however, could you add more tufts of hair on the side of Hiro's face and make his ear pointy? Like so: [x] I can pay an extra 50 btb for the trouble <3


I've made the ear pointy since that last post, don't worry, But as for the hair...hmmm... That's going to be a hard one but I will try. It's not very easy with pixels (he already looks like he has too much going on with the body with detail).
Send the 50 if you think its fair. But you don't have to, really!


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've made the ear pointy since that last post, don't worry, But as for the hair...hmmm... That's going to be a hard one but I will try. It's not very easy with pixels (he already looks like he has too much going on with the body with detail).
> Send the 50 if you think its fair. But you don't have to, really!



Something similar to Kana's hair should be fine; I just wanted his side-bangs to be longer, but it's not mandatory! I sent the 50 bells for the smile, though XD

/edit: Oh, and just as Amissa requested, please change their eye colors as well <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Amissapanda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> SLOT OPEN.​



I had no idea this was done! Sorry for the late reply! Your thread balloons with replies so fast that I thought I should go back and check. 

Anyway, thank you! They look super cute and I love Fakir's frowny face. Hahaha. But did you forget the little ground things with the roses at their feet? Also, you didn't have eye color in your form when I filled it, so could I request Ahiru's eyes to be blue and Fakir's to be green? 

Thanks and sorry again for the late reply. It took me forever to find this. @_@


----------



## milkyi

Chibi.Hoshi thats alot of chibis! I can't wait for a space so I can order my couple <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hey Chibi.Hoshi, how many chibis did you make in total? I realize that you can get a white feather from the bells worth of 100 chibis.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Apple2012 said:


> Hey Chibi.Hoshi, how many chibis did you make in total? I realize that you can get a white feather from the bells worth of 100 chibis.



100 hard-work chibi's for one silly icon doesn't seem to be in balance to me though


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Something similar to Kana's hair should be fine; I just wanted his side-bangs to be longer, but it's not mandatory! I sent the 50 bells for the smile, though XD
> 
> /edit: Oh, and just as Amissa requested, please change their eye colors as well <3


OH, I see, thank you.

Still working on this so yes I will change them of course.



Amissapanda said:


> I had no idea this was done! Sorry for the late reply! Your thread balloons with replies so fast that I thought I should go back and check.
> 
> Anyway, thank you! They look super cute and I love Fakir's frowny face. Hahaha. But did you forget the little ground things with the roses at their feet? Also, you didn't have eye color in your form when I filled it, so could I request Ahiru's eyes to be blue and Fakir's to be green?
> 
> Thanks and sorry again for the late reply. It took me forever to find this. @_@


Haha it does, maybe I should starting PMing people when their orders are done?
I can get that done. Sorry about that.



Yuelia said:


> Chibi.Hoshi thats alot of chibis! I can't wait for a space so I can order my couple <3


Good luck <3



Apple2012 said:


> Hey Chibi.Hoshi, how many chibis did you make in total? I realize that you can get a white feather from the bells worth of 100 chibis.


.....haha...no. I'm not "that" much of a mad woman. I do this for fun, not for, that.



Punchy-kun said:


> 100 hard-work chibi's for one silly icon doesn't seem to be in balance to me though


Agreed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> .....haha...no. I'm not "that" much of a mad woman. I do this for fun, not for, that.



I'm just saying that it's an unexpexted benefit that you'll have enough once you reach that point.

Anyway, I'm ready for that stream.

This is my 5,000th post.


----------



## milkyi

gj X3


----------



## Amissapanda

Punchy-kun said:


> 100 hard-work chibi's for one silly icon doesn't seem to be in balance to me though



Sometimes I think people mistake artists for machines.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha it does, maybe I should starting PMing people when their orders are done?
> I can get that done. Sorry about that.



Probably a good idea! Though you could post the finished commissions in your first post, too. That way they can still find them and you don't have to PM/VM every specific person. But either way would work fine. 

No need to apologize! I appreciate it~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> gj X3


gj?
Sorry I am not use to some slang.



Amissapanda said:


> Sometimes I think people mistake artists for machines.
> 
> Probably a good idea! Though you could post the finished commissions in your first post, too. That way they can still find them and you don't have to PM/VM every specific person. But either way would work fine.
> 
> No need to apologize! I appreciate it~


Hmmm... I guess pick up on the first page. Alright!

I should of payed more attention to the characters haha. Don't worry.


----------



## milkyi

Good Job to apple its her 5000 posts c:


----------



## pengutango

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha it does, maybe I should starting PMing people when their orders are done?
> I can get that done. Sorry about that.



Yeah, I PM people their requests for that reason. People sometimes forget to check back, or the thread moves far enough that they can't see it.


----------



## azukitan

Yuelia said:


> Good Job to apple its her 5000 posts c:



I believe Apple is a male XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> I believe Apple is a male XD


Yes.


----------



## milkyi

T^T I never knew (THE MORE YOU KNOW! :''D)


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Yeah, I PM people their requests for that reason. People sometimes forget to check back, or the thread moves far enough that they can't see it.



Oh, and piggy-backing on this...

I also edit it in the thread name with something like "Pick up: username here". So when they see the thread, they know that their request/commission is finished.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, and piggy-backing on this...
> 
> I also edit it in the thread name with something like "Pick up: username here". So when they see the thread, they know that their request/commission is finished.


That's what I was thinking. Post the finish chibi, edit the first post with the chibi, and edit the title. Not sure if I should PM, perhaps if they don't get back to me after sometime after posting it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When is the next chibi going to be finished?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> When is the next chibi going to be finished?


I'm getting there...


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm getting there...



Take as long as you want, Chibi. Don't be pressured into rushing; you have a life outside of this shop >__<


----------



## pengutango

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's what I was thinking. Post the finish chibi, edit the first post with the chibi, and edit the title. Not sure if I should PM, perhaps if they don't get back to me after sometime after posting it?



I've always PMed people their requests, but I do also post it on my thread as well. I can't change my title anymore, so even if I wanted to do that, I can't unless I make a new thread. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

azukitan said:


> Take as long as you want, Chibi. Don't be pressured into rushing; you have a life outside of this shop >__<



I was only wondering. I'm guessing it's because Christmas break is over.


----------



## Amissapanda

Echoing Azu. I said it before, but I'll say it again. Artists are not machines. Do things at your own pace and don't let anyone pressure you. If you want to take a day off, a week off, etc, do it and don't feel even a smidgen of guilt. Stress is killer on artists.


----------



## piichinu

^
I've had some nice people actually wait months for me to finish something, without a single complaint.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Amissapanda said:


> Echoing Azu. I said it before, but I'll say it again. Artists are not machines. Do things at your own pace and don't let anyone pressure you. If you want to take a day off, a week off, etc, do it and don't feel even a smidgen of guilt. Stress is killer on artists.



I am not trying to rush her. I just wanted to know when since I haven't seen her all day, but since you posted this, I can see how it makes sense. I don't mind waiting until the end of January to see mine get finished.


----------



## aleshapie

Amissapanda said:


> Echoing Azu. I said it before, but I'll say it again. Artists are not machines. Do things at your own pace and don't let anyone pressure you. If you want to take a day off, a week off, etc, do it and don't feel even a smidgen of guilt. Stress is killer on artists.



I could not agree with this any more!

Eventually burnout occurs, then all that talent is wasted! 

I am an accomplished seamstress/quilter...when I go "overboard", I have to walk away, and sometimes it is 2-3 years before I go back to my passion. You heart has to be there...not cuz someone says it has to be


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I now agree with everyone. I may have sounded like I was impatient before, but take your time.


----------



## azukitan

Apple2012 said:


> I now agree with everyone. I may have sounded like I was impatient before, but take your time.



Sorry, Apple! I didn't mean to antagonize you :c Just wanted to make sure Chibi wasn't being subjected to any stress or tension.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

azukitan said:


> Sorry, Apple! I didn't mean to antagonize you :c Just wanted to make sure Chibi wasn't being subjected to any stress or tension.



You're forgiven. Anyway, I'm going to stay off this thread until my order is complete. If it is, someone must send me a PM or VM about it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> You're forgiven. Anyway, I'm going to stay off this thread until my order is complete. If it is, someone must send me a PM or VM about it.


I'll send you a PM when its ready...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

*huggles Chibi* Don't work too hard T_T


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Take as long as you want, Chibi. Don't be pressured into rushing; you have a life outside of this shop >__<





azukitan said:


> Sorry, Apple! I didn't mean to antagonize you :c Just wanted to make sure Chibi wasn't being subjected to any stress or tension.


Thank you azukitan.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> *huggles Chibi* Don't work too hard T_T


I'll be fine. *hugs*
I just never expected this to happen in my thread.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you azukitan.
> 
> 
> I'll be fine. *hugs*
> I just never expected this to happen in my thread.



N'awws I hope you'll be ok, was a little shocking to read >: Hope you at least get some rest too<3 As all said you have another life outside of art as do all artists *hugs again*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Amissapanda*


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Amissapanda*



*I ABSOLUTELY ADORE IT*. <333

Thanks so much for making the pixel! So true to character and so freakin' cute! As soon as I get an animated signature allowance and make a background for it, I'm going to put it as my avatar. <3 (I'll credit you in my sig area when I do.)

Thanks again! Best of luck with the rest of your shop orders and don't work too hard!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> *I ABSOLUTELY ADORE IT*. <333
> 
> Thanks so much for making the pixel! So true to character and so freakin' cute! As soon as I get an animated signature allowance and make a background for it, I'm going to put it as my avatar. <3 (I'll credit you in my sig area when I do.)
> 
> Thanks again! Best of luck with the rest of your shop orders and don't work too hard!


I'm so glad you like it. #oo#
Along with I am so glad I got the characters right. I even looked up the anime Princess Tutu to make sure haha.

If you have any trouble making it an avatar, I can help you out (all them layers...). Free of course, friend to friend.

*P.S.* Your collectible line up is so beautiful <3
Look at the green pinwheel ooo!

-----------------------

*P.S.S.* Oh take this one. I noticed there were a small amount of pixels that didn't become transparent in one layer.


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm so glad you like it. #oo#
> Along with I am so glad I got the characters right. I even looked up the anime Princess Tutu to make sure haha.
> 
> If you have any trouble making it an avatar, I can help you out (all them layers...). Free of course, friend to friend.
> 
> *P.S.* Your collectible line up is so beautiful <3
> Look at the green pinwheel ooo!
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> *P.S.S.* Oh take this one. I noticed there were a small amount of pixels that didn't become transparent in one layer.



You did a great job, don't worry! : )

I tried to do it myself, lol. Not super-happy with the background, but eh. I might play with it more in the future. 

(Aww, thanks! I really want to replace the cake and peach with a pink feather and red pinwheel, but I may not ever get my hands on those, so they'll stay as-is for now. XD)

Whoops, I didn't notice! Aiyaaa... and I already used the other one to make the avatar, too. XD;; Well, I might play with another design for it later today. It's 5AM, though, so I've got to hit the sack.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Lilliee

{ ♥ }
/drops here 

for your hard work!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ }
> /drops here
> 
> for your hard work!!


AHHHHHHH! I've always wanted to request your art oh my goodness!
Thank you! Kyaaaaaaaaaaaa! It's so beautiful! *cries*



Amissapanda said:


> You did a great job, don't worry! : )
> 
> I tried to do it myself, lol. Not super-happy with the background, but eh. I might play with it more in the future.
> 
> (Aww, thanks! I really want to replace the cake and peach with a pink feather and red pinwheel, but I may not ever get my hands on those, so they'll stay as-is for now. XD)
> 
> Whoops, I didn't notice! Aiyaaa... and I already used the other one to make the avatar, too. XD;; Well, I might play with another design for it later today. It's 5AM, though, so I've got to hit the sack.
> 
> Thanks once again!


Thank you again. #><#

Hmmm.... I agree. It does need something.

Peaches and chocolate cake are the best, but yeah those would be better. Need something with a blue sky background if not down there to match. Good luck either way <3

Haha, its only a little few pixels, and with a light background like that you could barely notice it, and good night....morning? I wish you good luck tomorrow with that avatar. <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

On another note, wow I just got my trophy. I feel proud.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yay huge grats on the lovely new trophy and feather<(^_^)>They look so nice in your line-up (all rainbowy) : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay huge grats on the lovely new trophy and feather<(^_^)>They look so nice in your line-up (all rainbowy) : D


I'm flying on rainbows, it feels like a dream to be honest lol. I still can't believe it is real, even after how many weeks lol. Thanks again Kairi <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm flying on rainbows, it feels like a dream to be honest lol. I still can't believe it is real, even after how many weeks lol. Thanks again Kairi <3



That's like me and my single lil' Pinwheel lol, I am still just so elated and like wow? how'd I even get a pinwheel at all 8'D But you so earned those<3 Your art piece was beyond lovely and absolutely adorable; I can see how you made first ;D And you are quite welcome : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> That's like me and my single lil' Pinwheel lol, I am still just so elated and like wow? how'd I even get a pinwheel at all 8'D But you so earned those<3 Your art piece was beyond lovely and absolutely adorable; I can see how you made first ;D And you are quite welcome : )


Haha yes!

Everyone keeps saying that lol. I can't really see it, maybe its just me (of course the artist, the maker is the worst critic). I keep wondering to myself how I got first in the first place. Maybe its my idea, maybe its my style, maybe its all the little things, maybe its the two lines. Or maybe its all of it together. Whatever it is, I am happy I showed the tbt spirit.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha yes!
> 
> Everyone keeps saying that lol. I can't really see it, maybe its just me (of course the artist, the maker is the worst critic). I keep wondering to myself how I got first in the first place. Maybe its my idea, maybe its my style, maybe its all the little things, maybe its the two lines. Or maybe its all of it together. Whatever it is, I am happy I showed the tbt spirit.



Nawws I can sort of understand though, may not be the same as art/drawing etc.; but I know what it feels like to be one's worst critic within web design 8'D do it all the time hehe ;P I still will always praise yours and others works despite the criticism towards it from yourselves xD hehe<3 And yay definitely feel the same way, may not have earned a place in any contest; but someone said it, we are all winners despite our final standing : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawws I can sort of understand though, may not be the same as art/drawing etc.; but I know what it feels like to be one's worst critic within web design 8'D do it all the time hehe ;P I still will always praise yours and others works despite the criticism towards it from yourselves xD hehe<3 And yay definitely feel the same way, may not have earned a place in any contest; but someone said it, we are all winners despite our final standing : )


*sniff*

Thanks Kairi <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *sniff*
> 
> Thanks Kairi <3



You are absolutely welcome, lovely Chibi<3

Well off I go to anime before bed hehe, will pop by in the evening tomorrow : D Night night on my end : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You are absolutely welcome, lovely Chibi<3
> 
> Well off I go to anime before bed hehe, will pop by in the evening tomorrow : D Night night on my end : )


Hehe, see you later <3


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Your chibis are awesome! Best of luck with your shop!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Evee said:


> Your chibis are awesome! Best of luck with your shop!


Thank you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*azukitan*





I hope I did this right. If not, let me know.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I think I might stream tomorrow, just to let you guys know.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *azukitan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I did this right. If not, let me know.​



I love them, Chibi! Totally adorbs; however (omfg, someone please shoot me), would it be alright if you could add their tribal markings? Like so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Older Hiro's marking is deep red instead of blue, btw q o q

I'M TERRIBLE. I'M SO SORRY!!! Bash on me all you want ;___;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> I love them, Chibi! Totally adorbs; however (omfg, someone please shoot me), would it be alright if you could add their tribal markings? Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older Hiro's marking is deep red instead of blue, btw q o q
> 
> I'M TERRIBLE. I'M SO SORRY!!! Bash on me all you want ;___;


*faceplam*
How on earth did I forgot to copy that?!
Yeah sure, I will edit it later. Sorry.


----------



## Sholee

hey chibi, i was curious if you did black outlines/lineart, or is it just those colors in the example


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sholee said:


> hey chibi, i was curious if you did black outlines/lineart, or is it just those colors in the example


No, no, its any color. Maybe I should change that to prevent confusion.


----------



## Punchy-kun

*cough cough*
You should mark your notifications as read or something so you notice when you get new ones.


----------



## Maruchan

*9/9 full slots, eh?* 
*will check again later tonight/tomorrow*

Hey free bump for ya <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAMING*
https://join.me/804-492-662​


Maruchan said:


> *9/9 full slots, eh?*
> *will check again later tonight/tomorrow*
> 
> Hey free bump for ya <3


Thank you <3


----------



## aleshapie

GAH...every time I see azukitan in the title....i click it quick thinking its mine... LOL...


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *faceplam*
> How on earth did I forgot to copy that?!
> Yeah sure, I will edit it later. Sorry.



Gomen ;^; There's no need for you to apologize. I forget tiny details all the time （ ；?Д｀）


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*azukitan*





----------------------------

Still working on pengutango's. Loving how Adrianna came out.



​



azukitan said:


> Gomen ;^; There's no need for you to apologize. I forget tiny details all the time （ ；?Д｀）


You have no idea how many times this happens to me throughout my life. XD
I always forget little things, and only noticed them until I say "Yup I am done!" "Oh crap...."


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *azukitan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Still working on pengutango's. Loving how Adrianna came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> You have no idea how many times this happens to me throughout my life. XD
> I always forget little things, and only noticed them until I say "Yup I am done!" "Oh crap...."



Hiro's mark is supposed to be red, BUT THIS IS GOOD ENOUGH. (Rule #1: Don't sweat the small stuff. Lolol <333) Thank you, Chibi!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Hiro's mark is supposed to be red, BUT THIS IS GOOD ENOUGH. (Rule #1: Don't sweat the small stuff. Lolol <333) Thank you, Chibi!


Oh for pete sake, let me fix it. I confused refs. Kill me.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh for pete sake, let me fix it. I confused refs. Kill me.



Nooo, you don't have to ;A; You're working with multiple frames, so I know how much of a bother this can be.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Nooo, you don't have to ;A; You're working with multiple frames, so I know how much of a bother this can be.


Too late I am already doing it mahaha.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Too late I am already doing it mahaha.









Thank you for your thoughtfulness *sobs* You're too kind Q__Q


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*azukitan*





Third time lucky please. (/.\)​


azukitan said:


> Thank you for your thoughtfulness *sobs* You're too kind Q__Q


It's my fault for messing this up so much. Hiro was hell for me with over 97 layers lol. I wanted him perfect. So much tiny detail...


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *azukitan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third time lucky please. (/.\)​
> 
> It's my fault for messing this up so much. Hiro was hell for me with over 97 layers lol. I wanted him perfect. So much tiny detail...



PERFECTION ACHIEVED! THANKS A GAZILLION! Next time I request a pixel from you, it'll be of a character with a simple shirt and pants. Seriously though, I appreciate all your hard work. It means a lot to me T__T <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> PERFECTION ACHIEVED! THANKS A GAZILLION! Next time I request a pixel from you, it'll be of a character with a simple shirt and pants. Seriously though, I appreciate all your hard work. It means a lot to me T__T <3


Aw thanks azu. Anything to make you guys happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hiro just wasn't pixel friendly but I got there in the end. Don't make it feel as if you can't request some characters because of their detail. I do this shop for fun, art, and you guys. This also helps me learn more on my pixelizing, so feel free. Don't sweat it. I loved doing your characters. It's just Hiro didn't like me a little lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone up for a stream?
I'll be streaming Emma's order, then another stream later for Pengu's.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Spoiler: completely offtopic



ILOVEYOU


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Spoiler: completely offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEYOU





Spoiler: Wishes there were bigger font sizes



ILOVEYOU*TOO*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still wondering if you guys want me to stream.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Still wondering if you guys want me to stream.



Yes, please stream!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> Yes, please stream!


Ok that's one. XD
Anyone else?


----------



## Sholee

streammm! are you still working on pengus?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sholee said:


> streammm! are you still working on pengus?


Yup, but I will be streaming her's later as I need her here. Going to be streaming Emma's now.

I'll set up the stream then. 2 is enough for me to set one up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*STREAM IS UP
https://join.me/132-132-962*​


----------



## Sholee

i shall hop in after work!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*emmathewerido*



​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*BACK, STREAM IS UP
https://join.me/998-113-117*​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *BACK, STREAM IS UP
> https://join.me/998-113-117*​



Oooh, yes, I was able to be online when you're streaming! Time to watch the magic happen. XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *emmathewerido*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



yay <333 tysm!! i love it! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

1/8 *pengutango*
Still working on it.

2/8 *MC4pros*
Noticed on your form just now you confused the example line colors, thinking those colors were the only colors you could choose from. You choose the teal color. I can give you any color you want, and I am thinking something green knowing you haha. Just let me know before I start your order.






Also, watch out for these gals.















I still think they need a bit of work...​


----------



## aleshapie

I love your little banner girls! They are too cute! 

Question: Are your slots in OP listed in order of who's next?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> I love your little banner girls! They are too cute!
> 
> Question: Are your slots in OP listed in order of who's next?


Hehe, thank you #^^#

Yes they are.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 1/8 *pengutango*
> Still working on it.
> 
> 2/8 *MC4pros*
> Noticed on your form just now you confused the example line colors, thinking those colors were the only colors you could choose from. You choose the teal color. I can give you any color you want, and I am thinking something green knowing you haha. Just let me know before I start your order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, watch out for these gals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think they need a bit of work...​



Oh, really?  I didn't know that! I'll change it to green then! ;P

Those little pixel characters holding the flags are really cute! >w<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> Oh, really?  I didn't know that! I'll change it to green then! ;P
> 
> Those little pixel characters holding the flags are really cute! >w<


Alright. I will try to remember that haha. XD

Thank you, still need work though.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Would anyone like me to stream?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP
https://join.me/517-438-173*​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*pengutango*



​


----------



## sej

Are you still streaming? I can't join D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Are you still streaming? I can't join D:


I just ended. I wanted a break. You want another soon? XD


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I just ended. I wanted a break. You want another soon? XD



Only if your up to it! You don't have to aha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Only if your up to it! You don't have to aha


I know you have been waiting for ages for me to stream at your time though. XD


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I know you have been waiting for ages for me to stream at your time though. XD



I have all day, it is 7:16am for me lol
I don't mind if you want to stream tomorrow! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> I have all day, it is 7:16am for me lol
> I don't mind if you want to stream tomorrow! c:


Ehhhh, if you say so. ^^;


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ehhhh, if you say so. ^^;



Kk, so are you streaming today or tomorrow?
I don't mind either way c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Kk, so are you streaming today or tomorrow?
> I don't mind either way c:


Well, I think tomorrow is best. I need my rest from the computer. XD


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well, I think tomorrow is best. I need my rest from the computer. XD



No problem! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP
https://join.me/490-011-761​*


----------



## aleshapie

Bumpin this thread so I can find it!...

and troll it for dem pixels...!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh my I haven't been up to speed with these pixels lately. Note to self, do not open 10 slots at a time ever again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*MC4pros*



​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my I haven't been up to speed with these pixels lately. Note to self, do not open 10 slots at a time ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Aww, take your time with your orders! I'm willing as long as it has to with my order. Good luck with finishing them! ^^


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my I haven't been up to speed with these pixels lately. Note to self, do not open 10 slots at a time ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MC4pros*
> 
> 
> 
> ​







 OH 
MY 
GOODNESS!
 It's *PERFECT*! You're so talented!; o ; AHHHHHH, thank you!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> Aww, take your time with your orders! I'm willing as long as it has to with my order. Good luck with finishing them! ^^


Thank you ADanishMuffin. ;;
I'm hoping to get these orders done soon. I've been pretty busy with family.



MC4pros said:


> OH
> MY
> GOODNESS!
> It's *PERFECT*! You're so talented!; o ; AHHHHHH, thank you!!


You're welcome hun, and thank you.


----------



## roroselle

I just wanted to drop by and say how I love the little details you put in your pixels~
And ik pixel art isn't easy
They're so cute! Good job c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

roroselle said:


> I just wanted to drop by and say how I love the little details you put in your pixels~
> And ik pixel art isn't easy
> They're so cute! Good job c:


My goodness thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been doing pixels for ages, its time and practice.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Apple2012*


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Apple2012*



Aww, I love the little pinwheel! It's so adorable! ; v ;


----------



## Sholee

moving upp on the list! can't wait


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> moving upp on the list! can't wait



I hope you get yours soon. She may be busy, but you'll get yours.

Since my order is done, I'll be back to posting here and complimenting on what Chibi has done.

And yeah, 10 slots is too much. I saw how it builds pressure. We're back at 5.


----------



## Maruchan

...I need to devote moar lurking time on this thread.
*lurking intensifies*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> Aww, I love the little pinwheel! It's so adorable! ; v ;


I'm glad someone likes it. I was scared the animation looks like its going backwards lol. Maybe I should of doubled the frames making the pinwheel go faster. But I'm scared it would look quite strange with the two speeds, pinwheel and the bouncing.



Sholee said:


> moving upp on the list! can't wait


Wosssshhhh.



Maruchan said:


> ...I need to devote moar lurking time on this thread.
> *lurking intensifies*


Hehe. I may be opening a slot soon, so keep an eye out. **


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm glad someone likes it. I was scared the animation looks like its going backwards lol. Maybe I should of doubled the frames making the pinwheel go faster. But I'm scared it would look quite strange with the two speeds, pinwheel and the bouncing.



You still did well. Meanwhile, I'll wait and put in Penny's order form.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> You still did well. Meanwhile, I'll wait and put in Penny's order form.


Perhaps, but it would take me sometime (and I didn't save the opposite frames..).

Plus I can't imagine how that would work. I keep seeing it as shes holding a ninja pinwheel going that fast at 250ms per frame, bounce 500ms per frame. I could try and make it slower but I would have to use some maths or make two separate gifs and add them together. Again that would take a lot of time.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Any upcoming streams? Haven't seen you around lately due to life and it's craziness...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to put in my last order form when the next slot opens up, but I need to let the others have their chance, so I'm not going next. That, and the world doesn't revolve around me (but it does revolve around the sun).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Any upcoming streams? Haven't seen you around lately due to life and it's craziness...


I was planing a stream today and the next thing I knew I was helping friends on another stream pfff. Maybe later, if not, not sure, perhaps tomorrow. Sorry about that.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP:
https://join.me/585-895-545*​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Sholee*





---------------------------

*PoizonMushro0m*, I forgot to ask if you wanted the mii dressed like a normal mii or as the ref you provided from Super Smash Bros WiiU. If normal, what color?

He's just a head at the moment....





---------------------------





*ONE SLOT OPEN*​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not sure if I can put in my order form next or let someone else go. I don't want to be selfish, but nobody hasn't went yet.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not sure if I can put in my order form next or let someone else go. I don't want to be selfish, but nobody hasn't went yet.


It's up to you.


----------



## MC4pros

Aww, Sholee's pixel chibi is adorbs! >w< And so is the head! xD 

Oh, and, you can skip my pixel chibi order for now and move on to the next one. I have a _horrible_ ref for my OC. I could make a quick digital drawing of her for a clearer ref if you want me to. c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I guess I can go.

I have one last chibi to go. This time, I would like a chibi of the greatest cleaner in StarFall, Penny (the third girl). Like Jenny, she's wearing ordinary winter clothes

Single/double: single
Animated/Still: Animated
Reference/s: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Line color: Black
Eye color: Blue-green
Price: 300
Extra/s: Green Balloon
Notes: The scarf is an actual scarf, and tights are absolute opaque and black.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> Aww, Sholee's pixel chibi is adorbs! >w< And so is the head! xD
> 
> Oh, and, you can skip my pixel chibi order for now and move on to the next one. I have a _horrible_ ref for my OC. I could make a quick digital drawing of her for a clearer ref if you want me to. c:


That's up to you. I noticed it isn't the cleanest ref, but it still works for me haha. 



Apple2012 said:


> I guess I can go.
> 
> I have one last chibi to go. This time, I would like a chibi of the greatest cleaner in StarFall, Penny (the third girl). Like Jenny, she's wearing ordinary winter clothes
> 
> Single/double: single
> Animated/Still: Animated
> Reference/s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line color: Black
> Eye color: Blue-green
> Price: 300
> Extra/s: Green Balloon
> Notes: The scarf is an actual scarf, and tights are absolute opaque and black.


Accepted~


----------



## Sholee

ahhhh thanks!! <3 it!!! definitely worth the wait


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I paid 300 TBT for my last chibi from this shop. At the same time, I'm handing you a chocolate chip muffin.



Sholee said:


> ahhhh thanks!! <3 it!!! definitely worth the wait



Your chibi looks good. I always liked your pixel characters.


----------



## pengutango

You still streaming? I tried to enter, but I got the "Invalid code" page.


----------



## MC4pros

Thanks for streaming, Chibi! :>


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sholee said:


> ahhhh thanks!! <3 it!!! definitely worth the wait


Glad you like it! #><#



Apple2012 said:


> I paid 300 TBT for my last chibi from this shop. At the same time, I'm handing you a chocolate chip muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> Your chibi looks good. I always liked your pixel characters.


Mmm.... muffins. Thank you.

And, thank you again. #><#



pengutango said:


> You still streaming? I tried to enter, but I got the "Invalid code" page.


I just ended, ;;'

Oh my so many people were coming just before I had to end.




MC4pros said:


> Thanks for streaming, Chibi! :>


Thanks for coming.


----------



## pengutango

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I just ended, ;;'
> 
> Oh my so many people were coming just before I had to end.



Awww. D: Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahhh, I missed it. I only got back a little while ago. The new pixels you finished recently look great, though!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Perhaps I should start a new stream. Who wants one, rise your hand.



Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, I missed it. I only got back a little while ago. The new pixels you finished recently look great, though!


Thank you Amissa <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Sure, I got the night (mostly) free now. I gotta go take my dog out, but I can come after that.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Perhaps I should start a new stream. Who wants one, rise your hand.



*raises hand* lol  (only if it's not too stressful on you; I know pixel art can be really tiring)

I might be able to join in a while if you're going to be streaming. c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Sure, I got the night (mostly) free now. I gotta go take my dog out, but I can come after that.





MC4pros said:


> *raises hand* lol  (only if it's not too stressful on you; I know pixel art can be really tiring)
> 
> I might be able to join in a while if you're going to be streaming. c:


To be honest I am quite tired out, but I will stream if you guys really want me to. XD


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> To be honest I am quite tired out, but I will stream if you guys really want me to. XD



get some rest, lol. You don't have to stream if you're tired.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> get some rest, lol. You don't have to stream if you're tired.


If your sure babe, *falls asleep*

I guess I could stream later on if I have time. I'll think about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm so glad that the apples didn't get into the food I hand you this time.


----------



## aleshapie

OOO...Does that mean I am next?! Shreeek! 

Sholee's was adorbs!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> OOO...Does that mean I am next?! Shreeek!
> 
> Sholee's was adorbs!


Yes, lol.


----------



## aleshapie

YAAAAAAAAAY! 

No rush, though...really. I am just happy I am coming close!

Hey-- you see my cutie from Alice? OMG!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> YAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> No rush, though...really. I am just happy I am coming close!
> 
> Hey-- you see my cutie from Alice? OMG!


Hehe, thank you aleshapie.

You're cutie from Alice?


----------



## aleshapie

I will send it to you...lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> I will send it to you...lol


Hehe, ok. I wait patiently. ^^


----------



## aleshapie

I knew you would love this, so I had to share!









THIS is why I love my little Marshalmellow!


----------



## MC4pros

Spoiler: More refs (beware of my horrible doodles)



http://imgur.com/J2nvhEp
http://imgur.com/E7KOfU6
http://imgur.com/x8YhGTu
http://imgur.com/5f7BGZ8


One of the images is just a clearer drawing of the sweater design.
Thanks, Chibi~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> I knew you would love this, so I had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is why I love my little Marshalmellow!


You sitting on your poor Marshalmellow does not come out as a nice image for me haha. ;w;
Poor Marshalmellow.



MC4pros said:


> Spoiler: More refs (beware of my horrible doodles)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/J2nvhEp
> http://imgur.com/E7KOfU6
> http://imgur.com/x8YhGTu
> http://imgur.com/5f7BGZ8
> 
> 
> One of the images is just a clearer drawing of the sweater design.
> Thanks, Chibi~


Thank you. I'll save those now. ^^


----------



## kassie

*lurking for a slot*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> *lurking for a slot*


Hehehe.


----------



## milkyi

Now that I have the money, I'll be stalking this thread.


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You sitting on your poor Marshalmellow does not come out as a nice image for me haha. ;w;
> Poor Marshalmellow.



Reread it...LOL...


He wanted me to sit where he was sitting and then HE could sit on MY lap...LOL

Here was the outcome:







I said, "Naw, Marshalmellow...Maybe next time"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Reread it...LOL...
> 
> 
> He wanted me to sit where he was sitting and then HE could sit on MY lap...LOL
> 
> Here was the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said, "Naw, Marshalmellow...Maybe next time"


I am silly. lol. Sorry. ^^;


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I'm just gonna bump this so that I can find it more easily. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are you going to be streaming today?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Are you going to be streaming today?


Sorry no. I have been very busy lately with rl and I haven't gotten any spare time yet to do art. I apologize.  
I plan to soon, but definitely not today.



ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm just gonna bump this so that I can find it more easily. XD


You're not the first lol.


----------



## KiloPatches

I know you have full slots, but may I place an order? PLEASE, take your time with it - I don't mind at all! Your artwork is beautiful! I have my mayor references ready.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KiloPatches said:


> I know you have full slots, but may I place an order? PLEASE, take your time with it - I don't mind at all! Your artwork is beautiful! I have my mayor references ready.


I'm sorry, you will have to wait till a slot is open.
You're not the only one eager, as well its not fair to the ones who are waiting.


----------



## KiloPatches

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm sorry, you will have to wait till a slot is open.
> You're not the only one eager, as well its not fair to the ones who are waiting.



I understand. Disregard my PM then :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Subscribed*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question, but it's not for you. It's for Sholee if she sees this thread again.

Do rabbits hoard peaches?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I guess you must've been too busy to work on the chibis. Not trying to rush you here. Are you going to close the shop as you take a break?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I guess you must've been too busy to work on the chibis. Not trying to rush you here. Are you going to close the shop as you take a break?


I don't think that's needed, I won't be gone too long.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *PoizonMushro0m*, I forgot to ask if you wanted the mii dressed like a normal mii or as the ref you provided from Super Smash Bros WiiU. If normal, what color?
> 
> He's just a head at the moment....


Sorry it took so long for a response. I would suggest a normal Mii outfit as the ninja look was only for Smash, haha! The head looks amazing so far though, great job!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Sorry it took so long for a response. I would suggest a normal Mii outfit as the ninja look was only for Smash, haha! The head looks amazing so far though, great job!


Haha, alright then and no worries. 

Thank you.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bump! just so that i can find this more easily even though it was just posted on yesterday oops


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*emerges from the grave*

*PoizonMushro0m*














*ONE SLOT OPEN*​


----------



## Laudine

Me please!

*Single/Double: * Double
*Animated/Still: * Animated
*Reference/s: * These two if it's ok?
Maddalena: http://i.imgur.com/AkFJViS.jpg
Julie: http://i.imgur.com/hMFl6ev.jpg
*Extra/s: * None
*Line Color: * Maybe turquoise for Maddalena, and red/orange for Julie? Up to you though : )
*Eye Color: * Green for Maddalena, red for Julie
*Price: * 500 TBT bells
*Notes: * None


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> Me please!
> 
> *Single/Double: * Double
> *Animated/Still: * Animated
> *Reference/s: * These two if it's ok?
> Maddalena: http://i.imgur.com/AkFJViS.jpg
> Julie: http://i.imgur.com/hMFl6ev.jpg
> *Extra/s: * None
> *Line Color: * Maybe turquoise for Maddalena, and red/orange for Julie? Up to you though : )
> *Eye Color: * Green for Maddalena, red for Julie
> *Price: * 500 TBT bells
> *Notes: * None


*has a heart attacked*

Do you want them side by side or both having there separate image? Sounds like you want them having separate images? :,D


----------



## Laudine

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *has a heart attacked*
> 
> Do you want them side by side or both having there separate image? Sounds like you want them having separate images? :,D



Noooo! *revives you* 

Side by side sounds great, but I don't mind holding hands as well since they're friends hahah  Just whatever works for you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and let me know if it's ok to send the bells


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> Noooo! *revives you*
> 
> Side by side sounds great, but I don't mind holding hands as well since they're friends hahah  Just whatever works for you


I LIVE AGAIN! Eh, pick one. XD


----------



## Laudine

WELCOME BACK TO WORLD OF THE LIVING!!

2 looks really cute, can I get that one?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> WELCOME BACK TO WORLD OF THE LIVING!!
> 
> 2 looks really cute, can I get that one?


Sure! Accepted. XD


----------



## Laudine

Thank you! I'll send the bells now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> Oh and let me know if it's ok to send the bells


Yup you can now. 



Laudine said:


> Thank you! I'll send the bells now


Hah thank you dear.


----------



## Laudine

I keep forgetting to say that your new avatar is adorable


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> I keep forgetting to say that your new avatar is adorable


Haha I know right! Same goes for yours, not sure if I have said it yet.


----------



## Laudine

Yes the colours are really lovely! Haha thank you, I can't wait to see your commissions from Donacabana


----------



## Meadows

Darn, hopefully I can come on when slots are open.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> Yes the colours are really lovely! Haha thank you, I can't wait to see your commissions from Donacabana


I actually added the colors. A light brush and deep magenta lines to the drawing. It was a freebie by poppet on Valentine's Day. It seemed a bit dull just being white and black in my avatar but I just *loved* this drawing too much! I really hope she doesn't mind.



Spoiler: Original Drawing











And oh my goodness yes! I can't wait either. I'm so excited!



Wendy Marvell said:


> Darn, hopefully I can come on when slots are open.


Well I am back (somewhat) so hopefully. Good luck. ^^


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *emerges from the grave*
> 
> *PoizonMushro0m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ONE SLOT OPEN*​


Awww! ^.^ Why is your artwork always so cute  all the time?!
Oh, I just noticed your new avatar. It's so pretty! *o*


----------



## Laudine

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I actually added the colors. A light brush and deep magenta lines to the drawing. It was a freebie by poppet on Valentine's Day. It seemed a bit dull just being white and black in my avatar but I just *loved* this drawing too much! I really hope she doesn't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh my goodness yes! I can't wait either. I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> Well I am back (somewhat) so hopefully. Good luck. ^^



Hahah I love that picture! Cupid Stefan is just so... funny xD I think you did a good job with the colouring, the colours go really well with Poppet's sketch ^^

Your ideas for the commissions are adorable, I'll check the thread back from time to time to see if she has added new pictures


----------



## aleshapie

How are you Chibi? Did I miss something? I keep reading that you are "back"...where you gone? Are you ok? Worried about ya!!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *emerges from the grave*
> 
> *PoizonMushro0m*



This looks amazing, thank you very much! I know I already paid you, but I wish I could do more for you. This is just awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> This looks amazing, thank you very much! I know I already paid you, but I wish I could do more for you. This is just awesome! Thanks again!


Thank you and you're welcome mate, but don't worry about it lol. You have sent me enough of a tip last time remember? XD



MC4pros said:


> Awww! ^.^ Why is your artwork always so cute  all the time?!
> Oh, I just noticed your new avatar. It's so pretty! *o*


IDK #/\#
And thank you dear <3



Laudine said:


> Hahah I love that picture! Cupid Stefan is just so... funny xD I think you did a good job with the colouring, the colours go really well with Poppet's sketch ^^
> 
> Your ideas for the commissions are adorable, I'll check the thread back from time to time to see if she has added new pictures


lol yes, I will make a note to myself to not give him a bow and arrow next time. 
Hehe, thanks. She's fine with me giving it some color thank goodness.
Speaking of the word color, I always say it as color because I have so many friends who are in America or use the word color. But for me here back in New Zealand and where you are, its colour. I still don't why the u!



aleshapie said:


> How are you Chibi? Did I miss something? I keep reading that you are "back"...where you gone? Are you ok? Worried about ya!!


I was busy with real life things. Stuff relating to my boyfriend, trying to find a new job to pay off student loans, etc. Sigh. Got to love life!


----------



## Simple

I would love one! But all the slots are full >.< Hopefully a new opening one day!~


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I cannot wait till slots open, I have a form filled out in word ready to copy and paste  good luck with your shop!


----------



## MardyBum

The little cuties! Hope slots open up soon ^.^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Simple said:


> I would love one! But all the slots are full >.< Hopefully a new opening one day!~





*Evee said:


> I cannot wait till slots open, I have a form filled out in word ready to copy and paste  good luck with your shop!





izzi000 said:


> The little cuties! Hope slots open up soon ^.^


I'm busy with life and other art commissions right now. I'm hoping to open as soon as possible, perhaps next month. I'm sorry for the hold.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm busy with life and other art commissions right now. I'm hoping to open as soon as possible, perhaps next month. I'm sorry for the hold.



No problem at all, take your time!


----------



## Kacheena

aaah you have a chibi shop !! uwu they're so cute. waiting for slots to be unfilled.
 VM me when any are open ! Thanks !


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I miss those days when this thread has a lot of replies per day.

But here's a question. Can I use the Kaylee and Jenny pixels (as well as the impending Penny pixel) on my Wordpress site? I don't really blog on TBT anymore (where the pixels are in the blog description) and I would like to use them on Town of StarFall. Also, if you have time, you should see what I post there. Some of these have elongated versions of my StarFall Press entries. You don't have to see it, but I like getting comments (only nice comments).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I miss those days when this thread has a lot of replies per day.
> 
> But here's a question. Can I use the Kaylee and Jenny pixels (as well as the impending Penny pixel) on my Wordpress site? I don't really blog on TBT anymore (where the pixels are in the blog description) and I would like to use them on Town of StarFall. Also, if you have time, you should see what I post there. Some of these have elongated versions of my StarFall Press entries. You don't have to see it, but I like getting comments (only nice comments).


I'm planing on making a new shop soon. I've finished all of my non pixel commissions and after I do my entry for Kain's contest I will be moving on to the remaining commissioned pixels.

Feel free, and thank you for asking first.
I'll also check out your blog sometime.


----------



## Nele

Hi! I got a question.. are you still making them? :3 x


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Nele said:


> Hi! I got a question.. are you still making them? :3 x


Not at the moment sorry. I'm overloaded with many things, so I won't be opening slots for a long awhile.


----------



## Nele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Not at the moment sorry. I'm overloaded with many things, so I won't be opening slots for a long awhile.



Okkay, np  x
~I'll keep checking when you have time again! ~


----------



## Bunnilla

Will this ever open again? So adorable o:


----------



## Ayako

I agree! Will this shop ever open again it's been a few years  (also, I can't seem to vm or pm you so...lmk what you want for it )


----------



## tolisamarie

Chibi.Hoshi 

Your mailbox is full. I sent you the 200 TBT.
Are you coming over?

Dodo code is: 29MB4


----------

